# Sticky  The Kirium Club



## enricodepaoli

No longer in production, I consider the Kirium a TAG Heuer icon. It absolutely has the TAG Heuer spirit of the 90s, elevating the company's "Professional 200m Divers" to a new era in design.

It was the very first TAG HEUER that caught my attention to the brand back in the 90s, and it happened to be the model that I added last to my collection. (Last Week )

If you own a Kirium, or simply enjoy this iconic model, welcome to the new Watchuseek's Official TAG HEUER KIRIUM CLUB b-)


----------



## Entega

Love this model, though would hate to have to pay for a new movement if required as these are no cheap quartz.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Entega said:


> Love this model, though would hate to have to pay for a new movement if required as these are no cheap quartz.


I made a quite extensive research before buying my Kirium F1, and I didn't find a single owner who had a this movement going bad. And, if it ever occurs, it is still the same movement used by TAG Heuer on their Aquaracer digital version, and many other watch brands. So it should not be any hard to source this movement... I love the way the digital is so discrete and "floating" on it.


----------



## Hale color

Have the same F1. Love it and wore it extensively when first purchased (pre owned, but wore/performed like new). Still gets plenty of wrist time. Would love to someday acquire an auto chrono, or the WL5111 auto chronometer. Would also love to try out the original rubber strap on my F1, seems to give it a whole new look.
Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Sometimes changing a bracelet / band my make you feel like you're wearing a whole new watch... I really like the Kirium range. The F1 version is quite something !



Hale color said:


> Have the same F1. Love it and wore it extensively when first purchased (pre owned, but wore/performed like new). Still gets plenty of wrist time. Would love to someday acquire an auto chrono, or the WL5111 auto chronometer. Would also love to try out the original rubber strap on my F1, seems to give it a whole new look.
> Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## enricodepaoli

After over a week owning and wearing the Kirium, my first impressions and feelings are: This is a timeless design. It is chunky and delicate at the same time. After sizing the bracelet to my wrist, it feels absolutely wonderful. I am just in love with it.


----------



## Hale color

You know, it's not easy adjusting those bands. Since there are no micro adjustment holes on the clasp one is left to try to find half links ( I believe they're 8mm while the full link is 10mm ). I have a 7 in. wrist and lucked out with the F1, which had one half link, and is appreciably thicker in height, but have had to order 3 half links for each of my regular quartz models to make them fit properly! Don't know why watch companies manufacture without the micro/clasp option.


----------



## enricodepaoli

My only Kirium is the F1 version, and I was able to make it fit nicely by using one half-link on the bracelet. You mentioned the watch's thickness.. I do love the way it wears bold on the wrist, without being a huge watch.



Hale color said:


> You know, it's not easy adjusting those bands. Since there are no micro adjustment holes on the clasp one is left to try to find half links ( I believe they're 8mm while the full link is 10mm ). I have a 7 in. wrist and lucked out with the F1, which had one half link, and is appreciably thicker in height, but have had to order 3 half links for each of my regular quartz models to make them fit properly! Don't know why watch companies manufacture without the micro/clasp option.


----------



## timenut

Ahh.. the Kirium. Like enrico, it was the first watch that made me take notice of TH. Back then, I couldn't afford one. Now, I have collected 5 Kirium watches. Love the chronographs and the F1. Will share some photos in this thread later.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Please do !!

I ALMOST bought the Kirium Chronometer back 12 years ago, but I saw the 2000 Classic automatic, and I felt it was a more "eternal design". And I was right. If I had only one TAG, that would have been it, as it was for so many years (until I had the expensive idea of joining this forum!)

But now that I do have a modest collection, a Kirium could not have been left out for sure 



timenut said:


> Ahh.. the Kirium. Like enrico, it was the first watch that made me take notice of TH. Back then, I couldn't afford one. Now, I have collected 5 Kirium watches. Love the chronographs and the F1. Will share some photos in this thread later.


----------



## drunken monkey

I bought my 6000 just before the Kirium was marketed and I saw it as a natural progression/amalgamation of ideas from the 6000 and S/EL ranges.
As I had bought a quartz 6000, when I first saw the Kirium Chronometer with the lovely blue dial, I instantly wanted one but could simply not afford one.

These days, the appeal of this watch has died down and there are many others that sit above it in the wish list. Right now, a 6000 Chronometer is higher on my agenda but of course, I do still want that blue dialed Chronometer; just not yet.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I do have much respect for the 6000 series althogh there is not one in my collection. What I can say is: the Kirium is a very wearable watch with great fit.


----------



## docdoowop

Mine is a regular quartz with the grey/gun metal dial and the Mercedes hands.

My daily wearer.. Sometimes I dont even feel I have a watch on my wrist: its that comfortable !


----------



## timenut

Ok.. here they are, some of the Kiriums that is or have been part of my collection :-































And yes, I fancy chronographs.


----------



## enricodepaoli

made me wanna wear my Kirium F1 right now


----------



## mikebrink28

I just got my WL1114 in the mail last night! I have been looking for about a year and finally pulled the trigger on purchasing one that I trusted to be authentic. Today I hope to get it to an AD for a buff and battery.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Kirium is an amazing watch to wear (and to look at!) Yours has a great color combi. Love the colored logo on the gray dial. Congrats


----------



## drunken monkey

almost off topic but someone just picked up a bargain Kirium Chronometer (assuming it's real of course...).
ebay link

anyone from here?


----------



## enricodepaoli

drunken monkey said:


> almost off topic but someone just picked up a bargain Kirium Chronometer (assuming it's real of course...).
> ebay link
> 
> anyone from here?


Although it's a great watch at a great price, they occasionally can be found at those prices, probably because the Kirium is no longer in production. Unless it is an F1 ana-digi versiin that is a bit rarer.

A few months ago I saw a silvered dial Kirium Chronometer in a pawn-shop in Las Vegas for around 500 bucks. But, they can be sold for twice that if complete with boxes and manuals.


----------



## mikebrink28

I just paid $600 for mine. Definitely on the higher scale for what the going rate is on eBay, but it came with all the links, boxes and papers. Normally if the deal is too good to be true, it probably is. 

Has anyone found a rubber strap that works well with the Kirium?


----------



## d3v0

Considering a Kirium Ti5 Mclaren, but the price is a bit steep. Might settle for a regular Ti5, non-Mclaren. As an uber-F1 fan, I need this watch.


----------



## timenut

mikebrink28 said:


> Has anyone found a rubber strap that works well with the Kirium?


I am tempted to purchase one of those silicon straps for $29.95 on ebay. However, a quick check of the seller's feedback shows a high number of dissatisfied purchasers of the strap. Hmmm...

Anyone else got any ideas where to get a good affordable rubber strap for the Kirium? I can't afford paying over $300 for 2 pieces of rubber.


----------



## enricodepaoli

That's bad news... I have a Kirium F1 on steel bracelet, and I have thought of buying that rubber off ebay... Although I did not expect it to be as good as the original, I didn't think it would be that bad. From the comments you saw, can you tell what the complaints are ?

Tks



timenut said:


> I am tempted to purchase one of those silicon straps for $29.95 on ebay. However, a quick check of the seller's feedback shows a high number of dissatisfied purchasers of the strap. Hmmm...
> 
> Anyone else got any ideas where to get a good affordable rubber strap for the Kirium? I can't afford paying over $300 for 2 pieces of rubber.


----------



## timenut

The complaints revolve around the strap being of poor quality and breaking / tearing in less than a week.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I bought this new in 2004, it's only just on it's second battery. Very reliable and very accurate.


----------



## Entega

Got to love the solid build and kirium style, but I have to admitt the cost of tag bands and parts are far out of control. I'm currently looking for some quality bands for a few and it looks like I might get stuck with having to buy the originals. Great looking watches guys, keep them coming.


----------



## mattg81

My Kirium, worn regularly & loved for the understatement & F1 tie-in (Huuuuuge McLaren Fan esp. late 90's)


----------



## Hale color

Love that F1 shot Vanilla!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Today...


----------



## enricodepaoli

They go well together


----------



## Et209

Hi! Glad to see a kirium club! I too own a CL111A for many years. My daily watch too. Is there a leather strap for the kirium? No sure if a leather strap maker could make one to fit the lug.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Never seen any. But I think a leather strap to work on the Kirium would have to be pre-shaped to follow the curve of the original bracelet...



Et209 said:


> Hi! Glad to see a kirium club! I too own a CL111A for many years. My daily watch too. Is there a leather strap for the kirium? No sure if a leather strap maker could make one to fit the lug.


----------



## Et209

I am planning to take a rubber strap to a leather maker and see if there's any luck!

Strange that kirium is a successful model but was discontinued. I'd seen a couple of automatics on eBay, looks really tempting..


----------



## enricodepaoli

I too, don't know why they stopped it. It wear amazing and it looks bold without being ridiculously huge. And if you go for an automatic, they are COSC chronometers. If that wasn't enough, they are a bargain considering what TAGs are going for these days.



Et209 said:


> I am planning to take a rubber strap to a leather maker and see if there's any luck!
> 
> Strange that kirium is a successful model but was discontinued. I'd seen a couple of automatics on eBay, looks really tempting..


----------



## timenut

Et209 said:


> Hi! Glad to see a kirium club! I too own a CL111A for many years. My daily watch too. Is there a leather strap for the kirium? No sure if a leather strap maker could make one to fit the lug.


Actually, the strap does come in leather but it's rare. This is how it looks :-

Kirium Series Black Leather Watchband Watch Band

If your leather strap maker can make them.. maybe you can arrange for a bulk order. I am definitely interested to get one if it's not too pricey.


----------



## timenut

The latest addition to my Kirium family. Really like this watch. Kirium Ti5 Chronograph.









Comes with the rare Kirium leather strap and the titanium deployant clasp.


----------



## Et209

timenut said:


> Actually, the strap does come in leather but it's rare. This is how it looks :-
> 
> Kirium Series Black Leather Watchband Watch Band
> 
> If your leather strap maker can make them.. maybe you can arrange for a bulk order. I am definitely interested to get one if it's not too pricey.


Just got back talking to him. Good news is that he seems keen to explore. Bad news is that I need to have an actual leather strap, for him to compare, especially the joints close to the lugs. I'll sleep on this one for a while.

Meanwhile, my kirium wish list include an auto Chrono, a mclaren limited, a plum face Chrono dial, a wl1153. Current collection include: cl111a, wl1113, wl1180.


----------



## DesertGoon

*CL2111.BA0700*

i bought a kirium blue cl2111.ba0700 at the end of 2001 and still own it until today. it was my 1st $wiss watch. b-)


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: CL2111.BA0700*



DesertGoon said:


> i bought a kirium blue cl2111.ba0700 at the end of 2001 and still own it until today. it was my 1st $wiss watch. b-)


still wear it ?


----------



## DesertGoon

*Re: CL2111.BA0700*

not at the moment because it needs servicing/repair. it stopped working since last year but i plan to send it to tag heuer service centre in kuala lumpur today. once it's fixed i might pass it to my son.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: CL2111.BA0700*

The Kirium is a very nice watch!


----------



## Et209

DesertGoon said:


> not at the moment because it needs servicing/repair. it stopped working since last year but i plan to send it to tag heuer service centre in kuala lumpur today. once it's fixed i might pass it to my son.


He's a lucky boy!!


----------



## Hale color

Lots of talk here about replacement bands. I'd love to try the genuine rubber on some of my Kiriums. Anyone know how to change the bracelet/strap? Seems like you'd need to punch the pins out - is that the case? Don't want to try that and wind up damaging something, but don't want to keep taking to my watch guy every time I want to swap looks.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hale color said:


> Lots of talk here about replacement bands. I'd love to try the genuine rubber on some of my Kiriums. Anyone know how to change the bracelet/strap? Seems like you'd need to punch the pins out - is that the case? Don't want to try that and wind up damaging something, but don't want to keep taking to my watch guy every time I want to swap looks.


It can be done with a simple bracelet removal tool with no harm or cost..


----------



## Hale color

Hmmm, can you explain a bit further. I don't seem to be able to push those pins in from outside the drilled holes in the lugs, and can't figure a way to insert the tool on the inside of lugs. Probably something very simple and I'm over thinking it!:think:


----------



## enricodepaoli

uhmm never done it on my Kirium... I am gonna have to take a look at it but I am not at home now... will get back to you...



Hale color said:


> Hmmm, can you explain a bit further. I don't seem to be able to push those pins in from outside the drilled holes in the lugs, and can't figure a way to insert the tool on the inside of lugs. Probably something very simple and I'm over thinking it!:think:


----------



## JIMACT

Hi. I like the look of these Kirium F1 and am negotiating to buy a CL111A.BA0700 online. Only doubt is about the digital display. When the display is off, is it completely invisible? Or do you see little outlines of the inactive numbers? Grateful for any advice.


----------



## enricodepaoli

absolutely invisible.

watchout that the Kirium F1 comes originally with anti-glare coating OUTSIDE of the crystal glass. That means: the glass is scratch-proof, but the coat is NOT. Many pre-owned Kirium F1s have scratched coating on the display, which is EASY to happen and does not look to good scratched. Some owners remove the coating for that reason. Just so you know... GREAT watch!



JIMACT said:


> Hi. I like the look of these Kirium F1 and am negotiating to buy a CL111A.BA0700 online. Only doubt is about the digital display. When the display is off, is it completely invisible? Or do you see little outlines of the inactive numbers? Grateful for any advice.


----------



## Et209

Changing/shortening the bracelet Is the sane thing. Here's pixs to explain:









Get yourself a watch set that include a plastic base that can hold the bracelet, a small hammer and a small pin-like tool that has a long pin at one end and also fits into hole.

















Tap the pin with the hammer. If you do it right, you will feel the lug slipping out from the other end. Then simply use your hands or a small plier to pull the lug out. Thats it!


----------



## Hale color

Great post-I've always been able to easily remove Kirium links with a standard threaded pin pusher, unable to do it, however, where the bracelet meets the lugs (to change bracelet for strap) due to eccentric shape of case. Have you been able to use these tools/method at lug ends?


----------



## Et209

Hale color said:


> Great post-I've always been able to easily remove Kirium links with a standard threaded pin pusher, unable to do it, however, where the bracelet meets the lugs (to change bracelet for strap) due to eccentric shape of case. Have you been able to use these tools/method at lug ends?


Yes. Same method applies on the lug ends! Would remove the bracelet for easy polishing.


----------



## Et209

My kiriums...


----------



## DesertGoon

Et209 said:


> My kiriums...


wow that is a nice bunch of kiriums...! :-! i have one like yours (top left in pic) which i just received back from servicing. b-)


----------



## Et209

The Kirium Chrono Auto is a really nice watch. Not as heavy as the Kirium F1 but it has a nice weight/feel to it. I like heavy watches. The Ti5 is a tad too light. I hope I can expand my collection with a chronometer!! Also, I need to fix the WL1113! The Kirium F1 is still one of my favorites!


----------



## cdvma

Bulletproof since '07. What got me hooked into being a WIS.


----------



## mtgjr

*Kirium WL1114*

Hey, guys. I have a Kirium WL1114 (silver dial) that I plan to list for sale on the sale board, but I wanted to give "The Kirium Club" a heads up. I bought this watch myself at an AD in Tampa when I got my first job out of B-school and started making my first decent money. Probably '97-'98, don't know the exact purchase date. It replaced a Tag 1000 that was a college graduation gift in '92 as my daily wearer, and remained so until two years ago when my wife bought me a Rolex DJ for my 40th birthday. TMI, right?

Anyway, the watch is in great shape. Just the normal desk diving marks you'd expect. The crystal is flawless, and it works great. Nothing at all wrong with it. I have the cylindrical case it came in, along with four unused links that were taken out for sizing when I bought it. I'm asking $475 shipped to CONUS.

I can email pics by request. Thanks.


----------



## musical5

*Re: Kirium WL1114*

I just bought a Kirium. Is there a leather replacement band for the Kirium Chronometer? I cannot get the bracelet to fit me right at all If I cant find one I'll have to dump it (which would really bum me out)

Thanks
Justin


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Kirium WL1114*

Yes there is, but I think you'll find it easier to locate a rubber strap for it, and it will look better, too... IMO. You may also be able to find some extra links for the bracelet on ebay.



musical5 said:


> I just bought a Kirium. Is there a leather replacement band for the Kirium Chronometer? I cannot get the bracelet to fit me right at all If I cant find one I'll have to dump it (which would really bum me out)
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


----------



## musical5

I can't handle rubber on my wrist. I wish I could just get a half link. I don't see any on eBay. 

Justin


----------



## enricodepaoli

they do come by occasionally. I've seen them. Keep tuned!

well, I took a look for you and here are a couple:

TAG HEUER KIRIUM STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET LINK 20.00MM BA0702 | eBay

TAG HEUER KIRIUM CL1110 FULLSIZE STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET LINK 20.00MM | eBay

Before you commit, please make sure they fit !



musical5 said:


> I can't handle rubber on my wrist. I wish I could just get a half link. I don't see any on eBay.
> 
> Justin


----------



## musical5

Thanks ! I thought those were full size links though.


----------



## enricodepaoli

doesn't your bracelet have a half-link on it? If so, you can buy the full size link, and remove the half size one..


----------



## musical5

My bracelet does not have a half size link. I have a spare full size link. That makes the bracelet too big though. I thought I read that none of the bracelets had one.

Justin


----------



## enricodepaoli

Here's my Kirium F1 with a half size link. They exist!


----------



## musical5

I needs a half link for sure. Does anyone have one they wouldnt mind selling?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## enricodepaoli

Justin,

try sending these people a message: LINK

but I am sure you will find it on ebay sooner or later.



musical5 said:


> I needs a half link for sure. Does anyone have one they wouldnt mind selling?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


----------



## musical5

Thanks man.



enricodepaoli said:


> Justin,
> 
> try sending these people a message: LINK
> 
> but I am sure you will find it on ebay sooner or later.


----------



## enricodepaoli

sure, Jason. Let me know. I know you'll find it sooner or later.



musical5 said:


> Thanks man.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Kirium WL1114*



mtgjr said:


> Hey, guys. I have a Kirium WL1114 (silver dial) that I plan to list for sale on the sale board...


Dear mtgjr,

we keep all for sale listings on the Private Sellers and Sponsors forum. Thanks for your understanding, enjoy the forum and... good luck!


----------



## Marc B

*Re: Kirium WL1114*

I fell in love with it in 2001 and bought it in 2011. By far my favourite Tag, the limited edition McLaren Kirium. The band being one of its most striking features in my opinion.


----------



## mtgjr

*Re: Kirium WL1114*

Watch is sold.



mtgjr said:


> Hey, guys. I have a Kirium WL1114 (silver dial) that I plan to list for sale on the sale board, but I wanted to give "The Kirium Club" a heads up. I bought this watch myself at an AD in Tampa when I got my first job out of B-school and started making my first decent money. Probably '97-'98, don't know the exact purchase date. It replaced a Tag 1000 that was a college graduation gift in '92 as my daily wearer, and remained so until two years ago when my wife bought me a Rolex DJ for my 40th birthday. TMI, right?
> 
> Anyway, the watch is in great shape. Just the normal desk diving marks you'd expect. The crystal is flawless, and it works great. Nothing at all wrong with it. I have the cylindrical case it came in, along with four unused links that were taken out for sizing when I bought it. I'm asking $475 shipped to CONUS.
> 
> I can email pics by request. Thanks.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Kirium WL1114*

SALES ARE ONLY ALLOWED IN THE SALES FORUM. Thank You.



mtgjr said:


> Watch is sold.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Kirium F1 macro*


----------



## FiguredMaple

*Re: Kirium*

I've owned and enjoyed my Kirium since I bought it new in the late 90's.
It's such a unique and fluid design, especially the band. Does anyone know of another watch with a rigid band design like the Kirium has?
Also, I wish they made the head a bit larger, maybe 41mm. Today I'm finding it a little small compared to other watches out there.


----------



## webvan

*Re: Kirium*

That watch's been on my list too....What movement is it exactly, the ETA E20.321 ? It is indeed possible to source it in various spots should the original one go wrong.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Kirium*

I have had a Kirium F1 for a while, and although I never needed it, I think there are quite a few watches in the market that use this movement, including a recent Aquaracer model.



webvan said:


> That watch's been on my list too....What movement is it exactly, the ETA E20.321 ? It is indeed possible to source it in various spots should the original one go wrong.


----------



## Jza66

I bought a Steel Face Kirium Automatic in 2003 as a gift to myself for graduating from grad school and getting a professional job in the real world. I've been a HUGE fan of the Tag Kirium since it's release. Debated getting the F1, but since it was gonna be the first of my collection(being a watch lover)I decided to go with the automatic. I think the watch is minimal, avant-garde and just plain slick. I do wish they came bigger than 38/37mm. I think 40mm would of been perfect.


----------



## TheAxeman

Had a Kirium since my wife gave it to me to celebrate the birth of our first child. Noticed today the the dial light isnt working. Have searched for ages on the web to find a cause....could it be a battery issue or something more sinister??
Never leaves my arm...awesome watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

it seems like you have the only KIRIUM watch with night-light, the Kirium F1. I do not know if that light is exchangeable. But the movement is. BEAUTIFUL watch ! (I have one, too  )



TheAxeman said:


> Had a Kirium since my wife gave it to me to celebrate the birth of our first child. Noticed today the the dial light isnt working. Have searched for ages on the web to find a cause....could it be a battery issue or something more sinister??
> Never leaves my arm...awesome watch.


----------



## at2011

Just became part of the club with this vintage CL1112-0! Got lots of wear on the bracelet, does Tag still polish these models or should I take it to an independent servicer?


----------



## DesertGoon

at2011 said:


> Just became part of the club with this vintage CL1112-0! Got lots of wear on the bracelet, does Tag still polish these models or should I take it to an independent servicer?


the tag service centre over here offered polishing service but they required me to change the two buttons on the right side as well so i didn't go for it; cost too much. :-(


----------



## enricodepaoli

TAG will do it when you go for an overhaul. I am just not sure if they are the best to do it. Congrats on the electric blue Kirium! I wore my Kirium F1 today... love it.


----------



## sdiamond808

new to the club. Own a kirium chronograph quartz movement. Had it about 15 years and think I am ready to change the battery myself. Anybody know of a how to guide? I'm pretty handy but this is my first time on this watch. Thanks


----------



## enricodepaoli

sdiamond808 said:


> new to the club. Own a kirium chronograph quartz movement. Had it about 15 years and think I am ready to change the battery myself. Anybody know of a how to guide? I'm pretty handy but this is my first time on this watch. Thanks


hi and welcome to the forum. You will need a tool to unscrew the back of your Kirium. I haven't done it myself yet, but I in the same boat as you.. about to do it, too. Be very careful not to scratch the back of the watch... other members should post more info on it... post pictures of your Kirium when possible! Best


----------



## sdiamond808

enricodepaoli said:


> hi and welcome to the forum. You will need a tool to unscrew the back of your Kirium. I haven't done it myself yet, but I in the same boat as you.. about to do it, too. Be very careful not to scratch the back of the watch... other members should post more info on it... post pictures of your Kirium when possible! Best


I have seen the watch repair kits on line for about 20 bucks. Includes the wrench for opening the back and some small screw drivers. I opened the back myself pretty easy being careful with some small needle nose pliers. Doesnt look too hard to change the battery, just wondering if there is anything else I need to do or be aware of. Dont know if I need new seals or if I have to oil anything.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I have ordered tools online from Boston Watch Exchange and they have always been very helpful and professional. 

As far as oiling goes, lets wait for someone that knows about this more than I do to post something...


----------



## darknight2012

at2011 said:


> Just became part of the club with this vintage CL1112-0! Got lots of wear on the bracelet, does Tag still polish these models or should I take it to an independent servicer?
> View attachment 903562


Absolutely gorgeous! Love the colour. Well done my friend. I recently acquired the same one. Stunning. I'll post a pic and a story about it soon ps Discovered this forum when was toying with buying the Kirium and when I discovered such a like minded bunch of kirium fans, I thought you only live once and went and bought. I think we must all share a philosophy of work hard, play hard and a taste for excellence - does anyone agree?


----------



## Lemper

enricodepaoli said:


> hi and welcome to the forum. You will need a tool to unscrew the back of your Kirium. I haven't done it myself yet, but I in the same boat as you.. about to do it, too. Be very careful not to scratch the back of the watch... other members should post more info on it... post pictures of your Kirium when possible! Best


Yeah, I think pictures would be very useful in this case.


----------



## chrissymarsh

I have just purchased one like this from eBay - love the look and I can't wait to receive it. I'm only new at collecting TAG and I have ALWAYS wanted one. Unfortunately my budget didn't allow until now.


----------



## enricodepaoli

chrissymarsh said:


> I have just purchased one like this from eBay - love the look and I can't wait to receive it. I'm only new at collecting TAG and I have ALWAYS wanted one. Unfortunately my budget didn't allow until now.


I always liked the Kirium, too. When I first bought my first TAG back in the 90s, I almost bought one but in the last minute I opted for a 2000 classic automatic. Only a couple of years ago I started to build a TAG HEUER collection, and of course the Kirium could not be left out. I have the analog-digital "Kirium Formula 1" version.

Welcome to the club !


----------



## Et209

I have just "won" an eBay kirium chronometer. It's a watch I had been waiting patiently; no chronometer in my kirium collection! Will post a picture when I get it!


----------



## drunken monkey

I think the 90s TAGHeuer chronometer watches are seriously under-valued watches on the 2nd hand market.


----------



## Et209

Totally agreed! I recently saw a kirium chronometer for $399 in the for sale forum with no takers! Wow! eBay prices on the other hand are hugely exaggerated. 

Hopefully prices of bracelets will fall and a good rubber&leather strap replacement solution which will allow us to use them with the original clasp.


----------



## enricodepaoli

this happens a lot when a certain model goes out of production. If they still made the Kirium today, they would cost very high. But despite that, it is one of the nicest watches TAG Heuer has ever made. I have the Kirium F1 version. Its lines are beautiful, and it wears bold ! The Chronometer version has a very good movement.



drunken monkey said:


> I think the 90s TAGHeuer chronometer watches are seriously under-valued watches on the 2nd hand market.


----------



## Et209

What I worry about is the cost of maintaining a TH watch. When I sent it in for servicing like a change of crown, TH service center won't do it unless I also include a full service. I jabe a F1 too and i hope it doesnt break down coz the movement and cost to repplace will be very expensive.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I've had TAGs for almost 15 years and never needed any repair. You can always find a reputable watchmaker of your choice, and those movement are mostly ETA, which are quite easy to source and not expensive at all ! Live owning a classic car, in some cases you will find that not taking to the authorized service center, could serve you well, too. Or better.



Et209 said:


> What I worry about is the cost of maintaining a TH watch. When I sent it in for servicing like a change of crown, TH service center won't do it unless I also include a full service. I jabe a F1 too and i hope it doesnt break down coz the movement and cost to repplace will be very expensive.


----------



## indrasaj

Hi guys,
Im interested to buy a Kirium F1 - non chrono so if any if you guys are selling give me a heads up. Cheers!


----------



## enricodepaoli

All Kirium F1 are non-chrono on the analog hands, but have chrono functions on the digital side of the movement. You will find better luck posting on the Private Sellers and Sponsors forum. Make sure you add a "WTB" (want to buy) on the subject of your post. Very nice watch! Good luck.



indrasaj said:


> Hi guys,
> Im interested to buy a Kirium F1 - non chrono so if any if you guys are selling give me a heads up. Cheers!


----------



## Ebo

Hey guys i have a TH Kirium, it was purchased in 2002,, anyhow the other day i was looking closely at it and i noticed 4 specs of dust. The watch keeps time perfectly i love it, my international warranty card has long expired, any advice as to what i should do. Thanks
Model Number WL111F


----------



## Et209

Ebo said:


> Hey guys i have a TH Kirium, it was purchased in 2002,, anyhow the other day i was looking closely at it and i noticed 4 specs of dust. The watch keeps time perfectly i love it, my international warranty card has long expired, any advice as to what i should do. Thanks
> Model Number WL111F


Hi Ebo, if it doesn't affect any of the daily function, then just ignore it. But if you are particular about it; you can send to any watchmaker who will be able to remove the dust specks.


----------



## Et209

Et209 said:


> I have just "won" an eBay kirium chronometer. It's a watch I had been waiting patiently; no chronometer in my kirium collection! Will post a picture when I get it!


It's here! Just arrived this morning. My 6th Kirium! Yippee!! I had a brief look at it. So far so good. I will probably send it in for a good checkup next week!!


----------



## stroudy

Hi, new to this forum.. have a love for watches.. would like to collect but there's always another bill that eats my cash 
Here's my Kirium, must be going on for around 7 yrs now.. maybe a bit longer.. it's my daily wear (hence a few marks..) and I love it.


----------



## Et209

stroudy said:


> Hi, new to this forum.. have a love for watches.. would like to collect but there's always another bill that eats my cash
> Here's my Kirium, must be going on for around 7 yrs now.. maybe a bit longer.. it's my daily wear (hence a few marks..) and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 1035743


That's a very nice Kirium. I have not seen this version before with the 12 marker and chronometer at the top of the bottom small hand! Which model is this!


----------



## stroudy

Hi there, this is the CL5110 model


----------



## enricodepaoli

Kiriums are nice and unique ! Thanks for posting and enjoy the forum !



stroudy said:


> Hi there, this is the CL5110 model


----------



## Et209

stroudy said:


> Hi there, this is the CL5110 model


Certainly a very nice piece!!


----------



## Et209

Kiriums are very nicely crafted watches. I say crafted because the case, the bezel, and the bracelet integrates into 1 complete piece of dressy dive watch. Yet the chronos are chunky and distinct. The only areas I wish to "improve" are; better lume, slightly bigger case, and more bracelet choices.

Here's a pix of my collection; as you can see, my Kiriums take the center row!


----------



## Et209

Samu23el said:


> I love the way the digital is so discrete and "floating" on it.


Agree! The Kirium F1 was my first Kirium! It is also the one that is most versatile. And it has night light so I don't need to worry about the lume!


----------



## Gzurita

Hey bros, I'm new if you guys could please help me out. So I'm a happy owner of a Tag Heuer Kirium which was purchased through eBay from a reputable seller. It came in the original gray circular box with an exterior which both, were a bit beat up. The seller has a 100% feedback score but my concern with the watch is, that it isn't unidirectional & spins only counter clockwise. It clicked all 60 times when spun. It's engraved with serial numbers WL1115 KN5409. Would greatly appreciate any help


----------



## enricodepaoli

there is a metal ring underneath the bezel that makes it click and be unidirectional. This ring ratchet can wear. Please post pictures of your kirium. I am yet to see any Kirium that will look anything close to a real one... best



Gzurita said:


> Hey bros, I'm new if you guys could please help me out. So I'm a happy owner of a Tag Heuer Kirium which was purchased through eBay from a reputable seller. It came in the original gray circular box with an exterior which both, were a bit beat up. The seller has a 100% feedback score but my concern with the watch is, that it isn't unidirectional & spins only counter clockwise. It clicked all 60 times when spun. It's engraved with serial numbers WL1115 KN5409. Would greatly appreciate any help


----------



## Et209

Gzurita said:


> Hey bros, I'm new if you guys could please help me out. So I'm a happy owner of a Tag Heuer Kirium which was purchased through eBay from a reputable seller. It came in the original gray circular box with an exterior which both, were a bit beat up. The seller has a 100% feedback score but my concern with the watch is, that it isn't unidirectional & spins only counter clockwise. It clicked all 60 times when spun. It's engraved with serial numbers WL1115 KN5409. Would greatly appreciate any help


Hi Gzurita, if I read correctly, there is nothing wrong with your Kirium. It IS suppose to turn only 1 direction (unidirectional means turn in 1single direction only) and that is counter clockwise. It should NOT turn both direction. If it turn both direction, then the ring ratchet has worn out, as stated by Eric. Enjoy your watch!!


----------



## Hodie Snitch

I've been remiss in joining into this terrific forum whilst monitoring it since close to its inception. I decided to check for updates because I'm wearing my Kirium WL1114 today. I have more expensive watches but none are more comfortable and enjoyable to wear than my Kirium. I got it for my 40th birthday from my wife 13 years ago and it still looks great and keeps perfect time. She gave me a Calatrava as an engagement present 18 years ago and a SS Daytona for #50. Hope to live to 60! Anyway, I love the integrated bracelet and especially the domed crystal on my Kirium and continue to wear it with pride and great pleasure.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hodie Snitch said:


> I've been remiss in joining into this terrific forum whilst monitoring it since close to its inception. I decided to check for updates because I'm wearing my Kirium WL1114 today. I have more expensive watches but none are more comfortable and enjoyable to wear than my Kirium. I got it for my 40th birthday from my wife 13 years ago and it still looks great and keeps perfect time. She gave me a Calatrava as an engagement present 18 years ago and a SS Daytona for #50. Hope to live to 60! Anyway, I love the integrated bracelet and especially the domed crystal on my Kirium and continue to wear it with pride and great pleasure.


Great first post  Thanks and welcome


----------



## dkouzou

I now join this club.


----------



## Et209

Here's my wl5119 enjoying the day out... I especially enjoy the way the numbers on the dial seems to curl and float on the dial.


----------



## HPoirot

Hi gang!

My quartz Kirium F1 is in need of a battery change. Though i know it's always better to change with the Service Centre, but can i just go to a watchmaker instead? 

55$ vs 20$. 

If i helps, mine's a digital and analogue model.


----------



## cfw

Best Tag ever made, I have always had an eye on one but never really pursued one, they tend to go quickly and for a large amount, but got one for a bargain in this week $350 and in mint condition. The only thing that bothers me is how to tell if is a full or mid size, my watch code is WL1112-0, and yes i know i probably should have researched it better before i bought it but was an impulse buy hahaha. 

Regards Francois


----------



## cfw

HPoirot said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> My quartz Kirium F1 is in need of a battery change. Though i know it's always better to change with the Service Centre, but can i just go to a watchmaker instead?
> 
> 55$ vs 20$.
> 
> If i helps, mine's a digital and analogue model.


Well i dont know much about Kirium but have owned 6 Tags and all have run longer on batteries from Tag dealers, rather pay a bit more and get a decent battery.


----------



## 3wheeler7

cfw said:


> Best Tag ever made, I have always had an eye on one but never really pursued one, they tend to go quickly and for a large amount, but got one for a bargain in this week $350 and in mint condition. The only thing that bothers me is how to tell if is a full or mid size, my watch code is WL1112-0, and yes i know i probably should have researched it better before i bought it but was an impulse buy hahaha.
> 
> Regards Francois


Hi
Your WL1112 is full size, WL = Kirium 1 = Quartz 1 = Full size 1 = standard/ltd edition 2 = colour code.

There's a sticky explaining TAG codes.

Just joined the Kirium club myself, bought a Chronometer on rubber strap, should get it in a couple of days.

Regards
Tony


----------



## cfw

3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> Your WL1112 is full size, WL = Kirium 1 = Quartz 1 = Full size 1 = standard/ltd edition 2 = colour code.
> 
> There's a sticky explaining TAG codes.
> 
> Just joined the Kirium club myself, bought a Chronometer on rubber strap, should get it in a couple of days.
> 
> Regards
> Tony


Thanks Tony, the guy that i bought mine from has a Ti5 Mclaren edition, very nice watch.

What does the Chroneter stand for?

Regards Francois


----------



## 3wheeler7

cfw said:


> Thanks Tony, the guy that i bought mine from has a Ti5 Mclaren edition, very nice watch.
> 
> What does the Chroneter stand for?
> 
> Regards Francois


Hi Francois

Basically Chronometer means that the watch movement has been adjusted to achieve a certain (high) level of accuracy and usually would be officially certified that it does so. Most chronometers will have their certification number engraved on the watch case.

Best regards
Tony


----------



## Et209

HPoirot said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> My quartz Kirium F1 is in need of a battery change. Though i know it's always better to change with the Service Centre, but can i just go to a watchmaker instead?
> 
> 55$ vs 20$.
> 
> If i helps, mine's a digital and analogue model.


I changed mine myself. It's pretty easy. Just turn out the case back, remove the old one and pop in the new one. Gotta take note; some new batteries are bad. I got a bad scare once; when my Kirium F1 did not work after changing battery. Popping another new battery did the trick. Apparently the first battery was bad.

Another thing to note is how to align the manual hands with the digital time. You can find the info online.


----------



## cfw

3wheeler7 said:


> Hi Francois
> 
> Basically Chronometer means that the watch movement has been adjusted to achieve a certain (high) level of accuracy and usually would be officially certified that it does so. Most chronometers will have their certification number engraved on the watch case.
> 
> Best regards
> Tony


Very intresting, i take it only auto watches are certified.


----------



## cfw

Hi attached is a pic of my Kirium WL1112-0's movement, should I be worried that there is no TAG logo or date stamped on it ?Regards Francois


----------



## suntantel

Hello 
My name is terry and have just purchased my first Kirium. 
The watch was advertised as a quartz in the description but the pictures was that of a Chronometer watch. It came with box, manual (quartz one) and warranty card
which is blank for some reason. Took a bit of a gamble on it but I do have 7 days to return if not happy. This site helped me to purchase this watch due to the info seen.
A couple of things:
1/ can you adjust the strap slightly as no extra links was with the item
2/ manual for a chrono as the manual is for a quartz.
Thanks again
Terry
UK


----------



## 3wheeler7

suntantel said:


> Hello
> My name is terry and have just purchased my first Kirium.
> The watch was advertised as a quartz in the description but the pictures was that of a Chronometer watch. It came with box, manual (quartz one) and warranty card
> which is blank for some reason. Took a bit of a gamble on it but I do have 7 days to return if not happy. This site helped me to purchase this watch due to the info seen.
> A couple of things:
> 1/ can you adjust the strap slightly as no extra links was with the item
> 2/ manual for a chrono as the manual is for a quartz.
> Thanks again
> Terry
> UK
> View attachment 1092948
> View attachment 1092952


Hi, if you paid a fair Quartz price and got an auto chronometer then you are probably the winner in that deal as the chronometers usually fetch a better price - providing they're running well.
Boxes and booklets get mixed up in the shops, shame you didn't get the certificate though.

Regards
Tony


----------



## suntantel

3wheeler7 said:


> Hi, if you paid a fair Quartz price and got an auto chronometer then you are probably the winner in that deal as the chronometers usually fetch a better price - providing they're running well.
> Boxes and booklets get mixed up in the shops, shame you didn't get the certificate though.
> 
> Regards
> Tony


Hi Tony
Seems to be running fine but to be honest not sure on the wind up proceedure as no manual. It has a certificate but not filled in. Very pleased with it
as it was purchased from a online pawn ...... which does have a good returns policy. For money terms the cost was £410 so quite happy with that quartz or Chrono.
I do have a 4000 series which I have worn for 20 years and this Kirium just feels right like the 4000. First Chrono lets hope this gives me great service like the 4000.
cheers
Terry


----------



## cfw

My second Kirium, Ti5 limeted edition McLaren


----------



## cfw

cfw said:


> My second Kirium, Ti5 limeted edition McLaren
> View attachment 1095077
> A bargain @ $700


----------



## samdwich

I love mine and I had it for about 14 years, this was the first "Good" watch that was a gift from my father in Christmas I was only 15.


----------



## Et209

cfw said:


> cfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second Kirium, Ti5 limeted edition McLaren
> View attachment 1095077
> A bargain @ $700
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! That's one of my grail! Good catch!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cfw

Et209 said:


> cfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! That's one of my grail! Good catch!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a stunning watch thanks, I see there is one on ebay with full box set just a bit pricey.
> Hope get one soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Et209

cfw said:


> Et209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a stunning watch thanks, I see there is one on ebay with full box set just a bit pricey.
> Hope get one soon
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely too pricey! Haha.. I am always looking out for one.. Fingers crossed!
> 
> In the meantime; just a heads up for kirium owners; I managed to buy a new leather strap and I will be approaching a leather maker to see if it is possible to make one.. Fingers crossed again!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kirium F1

A question for all the experts here:

I have a Tag Heuer Kirium F1 and the backlight has stopped working. Tag says it needs a whole new movement, which I am not sure I believe- it may need a new LCD or a new ETA 400 circuit, but the rest of the functions work so I think it may just be the crown. I am not watchmaker, but I wonder if anyone has a view on this and or experience as to what the problem is? 


Also and if I can get my hands on a et e20.321 movement, could I replace it myself or would it just be too difficult without special tools- I mean I can invest in a watch hand remover but if I need a dozen things it may not be worth it. 


TAg wants £600 to repair it, which is well above it's replacement value.


In the alternative, does anyone know a good watchmaker who could repair/replace the movement for me at something like a decent price? I can get the parts if we need them.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Kirium F1 said:


> A question for all the experts here:
> 
> I have a Tag Heuer Kirium F1 and the backlight has stopped working. Tag says it needs a whole new movement, which I am not sure I believe- it may need a new LCD or a new ETA 400 circuit, but the rest of the functions work so I think it may just be the crown. I am not watchmaker, but I wonder if anyone has a view on this and or experience as to what the problem is?
> 
> Also and if I can get my hands on a et e20.321 movement, could I replace it myself or would it just be too difficult without special tools- I mean I can invest in a watch hand remover but if I need a dozen things it may not be worth it.
> 
> TAg wants £600 to repair it, which is well above it's replacement value.
> 
> In the alternative, does anyone know a good watchmaker who could repair/replace the movement for me at something like a decent price? I can get the parts if we need them.


I believe the backlight is integrated to the movement, but I am not sure. You may find that movement for sale online for quite less, but you'll need an experienced watchmaker to perform the swap for you.


----------



## elviscenko

hello
this is my Kirium. this is the worst thing that can happen to a Kirium. I am stuck and I am not going to pay 200$ for straps


----------



## 3zero7

greetings


----------



## Jacquou Nguyen

New here! My Kirium says "Hi!"...


----------



## Dave+63

Hi, here's my Kirium. I use it as my daily beater. With a quick polish it always comes up looking like new.










I used to have an F1 too but sold it to buy a link calibre 16. I'll buy another if I can find one at the right price. Same goes for the Ti5 but it has to be a chronograph.


----------



## Taga

Mine..


----------



## Et209

elviscenko said:


> hello
> this is my Kirium. this is the worst thing that can happen to a Kirium. I am stuck and I am not going to pay 200$ for straps


Happened to mine too. There are OEM replacement straps on eBay. Not the best quality but you get a reasonable rubber strap for a fraction of the original. Another thing is you will not be able to use the original clasp.


----------



## sehctaw

Hi, I've now joined the Kirium club. I picked up a men's automatic chronometer WL 5111. I absolutely love this watch. The only problem is I need extra links. Does anyone have any that you don't need please? I'll also post this in the WTB forum. Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Congrats of the Kirium! It's a very unique and fluid design... the links usually show up on ebay. Good luck



sehctaw said:


> Hi, I've now joined the Kirium club. I picked up a men's automatic chronometer WL 5111. I absolutely love this watch. The only problem is I need extra links. Does anyone have any that you don't need please? I'll also post this in the WTB forum. Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Dave+63

sehctaw said:


> Hi, I've now joined the Kirium club. I picked up a men's automatic chronometer WL 5111. I absolutely love this watch. The only problem is I need extra links. Does anyone have any that you don't need please? I'll also post this in the WTB forum. Thanks for your help with this.


You're looking for the BA0700 (brushed) or BA0701 (polished centre link). Obviously you can get either and polish/brush it to your requirements.


----------



## sehctaw

Dave+63 said:


> You're looking for the BA0700 (brushed) or BA0701 (polished centre link). Obviously you can get either and polish/brush it to your requirements.


My first preference is to have brushed (BA0700) links so I don't have to get them polished/brushed.


----------



## 66Cooper

Hey all! I am trying to help my boos who owns a Kirium CL1110, blue face chrono. Since i have known him (now 2 years) the start/stop pusher has been missing. God knows how one would fall out but it drives me crazy that its missing. Wondering if anyone knows where you can find one? Seems a strange part to go missing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave+63

CL1110 should be a black dial but that aside any decent watchmaker should be able to source and replace the pusher. 

It's amazing how common this is although it's never happened to any of my chronographs.


----------



## 66Cooper

Maybe I'll try mine then. Figured I'd help him out by finding it first thanks.


----------



## TimeGrooves

Why TAG Heuer discontinued the KIRIUM.......


----------



## TAG-Ur-It

Hi everyone, I'm Tony from Toronto, Canada. The Kirium was my favourite watch since I was 14 years old watching Formula 1 racing on TV and seeing the advertisements for TAG Heuer. As a graduation gift my parents got me the Kirium F1 edition. I wear it daily to work and never get tired looking at the time ;-) I came across a brand new (NOS) chronograph the other day and decided to start a small TAG collection. Going to have to work on it, but hoping to add the Super Professional and 6000 down the road. Nice to meet other TAG Heuer enthusiasts |>

The new addition (might add the rubber band strap to it)


----------



## dialis

Just received my Kirium F1 Cl111a in the mail today after buying it from a member on this site. I just kinda found the watch by accident on the net and fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. Tried to buy on Ebay but was never sure if they were real or not so I didn't try too hard. Found this site and found one for sale. It's certainly an amazing condition and amazing watch as I always loved the ana/dig watches. The closest one I had ever found was the timex model from the movie Stranger then Fiction starring Will Ferrell (Timex Men's T56371 Ironman). Anyway, great to see all you out there with a love for this watch as well.


----------



## dragnfly

Hi,

I have an older genuine kirium F1 with the black leather strap. I wanted to replace it with the metal bracelet and got one from eBay (yes, i know) from someone who's been selling tag heuer accessories that claim to be legitimate for years now. So since the seller is operating for a while and no one has been giving that seller negative feedback for authenticity, I figured it to be ok. I'm not saying the bracelet I got is fake. But I'd like the experts to weigh in. The bracelet I have seem to be consistent with every other bracelet out there... but I'm wondering if there are two types of logos in the bracelet. That seems to be the only discrepancy online... the logos. If you guys say both are legit, then I'm happy. But if one is an obvious fake, then pls let me know.

Thanks
View attachment 1260313


----------



## dmr33

Happy to chime in here.

The clasp shown is from a genuine TAG Heuer Kirium Bracelet. The BA0701 denotes steel brushed and polished finish, mens size. All other text is correctly placed and in the right format.

I wouldn't worry about the "Logo" on the bracelets.

Cheers,

David
'


dragnfly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an older genuine kirium F1 with the black leather strap. I wanted to replace it with the metal bracelet and got one from eBay (yes, i know) from someone who's been selling tag heuer accessories that claim to be legitimate for years now. So since the seller is operating for a while and no one has been giving that seller negative feedback for authenticity, I figured it to be ok. I'm not saying the bracelet I got is fake. But I'd like the experts to weigh in. The bracelet I have seem to be consistent with every other bracelet out there... but I'm wondering if there are two types of logos in the bracelet. That seems to be the only discrepancy online... the logos. If you guys say both are legit, then I'm happy. But if one is an obvious fake, then pls let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 1260313
> View attachment 1260317


----------



## dragnfly

dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> The clasp shown is from a genuine TAG Heuer Kirium Bracelet. The BA0701 denotes steel brushed and polished finish, mens size. All other text is correctly placed and in the right format.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the "Logo" on the bracelets.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David
> '


Hi David,
Thanks for the input. Glad you think the clasp with the BA0701 is genuine. Did you get to see the other pic I uploaded as well? Somehow it didn't load but you can click the link and it will load in another window. That clasp has the logo but the 'TAG' in TAG Heuer is in bold font while the 'TAG' in the Tag Heuer from the BA0701 is in a much thinner font. I was worried that because the BA0701's label of the logo was different from the ones I have, it might be fake. Thoughts?


----------



## Et209

Hi dragonfly, can you repost the earlier picture? The link doesn't show the picture.


----------



## cafeine

Hey to all....proud owner of kirium f1 with the black rubber band..... always checking this forum from time to time ....amazing photos ....

what I would like to share is the funny experience I am having more and more from people I known for years, where they actually notice the details of the watch and appreciate the subtle minimal style it has. I really like that it is not a in-your-face luxury watch but an honest, technical, just nice, good watch ... nothing more nothing less....you can really understand the difference between envy and empathy for a wearing let's say a u-boat and the honest appreciation for kirium f1.

another thing that is amazing about this watch is that it transforms magically from regular size to big size. There are times that I look at it and think that it is massive.
apart from that, I have really found the watch very useful, especially the timer (for cooking) and the alarm for not being late after a big night!

so hey again to everyone and hope you all enjoy your beautiful watches.


----------



## Et209

Hi cafeine, welcome to the club! Do note, my rubber strap lasted about 2-3years before it harden and broke. Do look out for leather straps on eBay or maybe a metal bracelet. Enjoy your kirium!!


----------



## Tom T.

Here is my 16 year old Kirium WL1111 BA0700. I bought it in late 1997 because it felt great on the wrist. I also liked the way the case flowed into the bracelet. Still do.


----------



## Et209

Tom T. said:


> Here is my 16 year old Kirium WL1111 BA0700. I bought it in late 1997 because it felt great on the wrist. I also liked the way the case flowed into the bracelet. Still do.
> View attachment 1304784


Hey Tom, I absolutely know the feeling! Try out the kirium f1 if you get a chance; you'll love it!


----------



## Wlover

Mine... In the year 2014 but still Avant-Garde


----------



## Taga




----------



## drunken monkey

I have a growing obsession with that digital Kirium. I love how the dial is just a plain unadorned black surface when not on display.

Also never noticed it had blue AR on it, or am I imagining that?


----------



## Wlover

Hi guys,

Just wanted to get some opinions from fello Kirium f1 owners. My Kirium f1 outer AR coating is a bit worn out so my questions are: -

1. Has anyone gotten the AR coat removed from their Kirium f1?
2. If yes, is the internal AR coat enough and does it still offer that cool bluish purple tint?
3. How do you remove it?
4. Any photos to share?

Cheers...

Still enjoying mine...


----------



## Richerson

Wlover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to get some opinions from fello Kirium f1 owners. My Kirium f1 outer AR coating is a bit worn out so my questions are: -
> 
> 1. Has anyone gotten the AR coat removed from their Kirium f1?
> 2. If yes, is the internal AR coat enough and does it still offer that cool bluish purple tint?
> 3. How do you remove it?
> 4. Any photos to share?
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> Still enjoying mine...


1 - no never owned a kirium 
2 - no idea sorry 
3 - a jewellers cloth will remove the AR, careful to tape off the bezel ect, if you aren't 100% sure don't do it
4 - no sorry


----------



## TimeGrooves

My blue dial Kirium had serviced just came home a couple days, replaced a blue leather strap sitting next to the F1 saying Hi to the club!


----------



## Wlover

Ok, I have been living with the marks on the kirium f1 AR coat for a while now and recently called LVMH to enquire how much to remove the AR and how much to replace a new Ar coated sapphire. I was quoted SGD50 and SGD200 respectively.

I figured that I'll try to remove the AR myself and save SGD50 and if it turns out not to my desire that I'm get it replaced anyway as I am prepared to pay the SGD200. 

So I used autosol to remove the AR coat off my kirium F1 earlier... Whilst the AR scratches on the sapphire has been removed, the watch just does't feel the same somehow. Without the AR coat it has somehow lost a bit of its aura....

so my advice to other kirium F1 owners is.... DO NOT remove the AR IMHO.... I think I'll be sending it into LVMH this coming Monday. Hopefully besides replacing it, they also offer recoating services... Any ideas if they do?


----------



## Dave+63

When I had my Kirium F1, the AR eventually wore off and, to me, it was a good thing. I felt that there was no point having scratch proof sapphire with it all marked up. 

I spoke to an AD about replacing the crystal but they would only do it as part of a service which I didn't want. 

Because of the dome of the sapphire, the AR coating is always going to be prone to marking which is a shame because the watch looks fantastic when it's new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Dave+63, you mentioned you had the watch. Was the AR wearing off one of the reasons you got rid of it?


----------



## enricodepaoli

I do agree that the AR is nice&#8230; but if it gets scratched, the watch WILL look bad. I removed mine and it looks new. That said, better having the AR than not&#8230; but better having it off than it all scratched. My opinion.



Wlover said:


> Ok, I have been living with the marks on the kirium f1 AR coat for a while now and recently called LVMH to enquire how much to remove the AR and how much to replace a new Ar coated sapphire. I was quoted SGD50 and SGD200 respectively.
> 
> I figured that I'll try to remove the AR myself and save SGD50 and if it turns out not to my desire that I'm get it replaced anyway as I am prepared to pay the SGD200.
> 
> So I used autosol to remove the AR coat off my kirium F1 earlier... Whilst the AR scratches on the sapphire has been removed, the watch just does't feel the same somehow. Without the AR coat it has somehow lost a bit of its aura....
> 
> so my advice to other kirium F1 owners is.... DO NOT remove the AR IMHO.... I think I'll be sending it into LVMH this coming Monday. Hopefully besides replacing it, they also offer recoating services... Any ideas if they do?


----------



## Wlover

enricodepaoli said:


> I do agree that the AR is nice&#8230; but if it gets scratched, the watch WILL look bad. I removed mine and it looks new. That said, better having the AR than not&#8230; but better having it off than it all scratched. My opinion.


I tend to disagree on this. Mine had lots of fine lines on the AR, but it still looked really cool. Now without the AR and with a flawless sapphire crystal, it somehow loses some of its coolness IMO... Maybe that's just me...


----------



## Wlover

Wlover said:


> I tend to disagree on this. Mine had lots of fine lines on the AR, but it still looked really cool. Now without the AR and with a flawless sapphire crystal, it somehow loses some of its coolness IMO... Maybe that's just me...


Hi guys

Just an update. I sent my Kirium f1 in to LVMH earlier to have the sapphire replaced. Was quoted SGD 300.

Hope to get it back in 4-5 weeks looking brand new


----------



## TimeGrooves

Wlover said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just an update. I sent my Kirium f1 in to LVMH earlier to have the sapphire replaced. Was quoted SGD 300.
> 
> Hope to get it back in 4-5 weeks looking brand new


do they ask for a overhaul?


----------



## Wlover

TimeGrooves said:


> do they ask for a overhaul?


Nope. No need. The watch other than the crystal was in great condition.


----------



## Dave+63

Wlover said:


> Dave+63, you mentioned you had the watch. Was the AR wearing off one of the reasons you got rid of it?


Not at all! The watch was better once all the AR had gone.

I sold it because I also have a Kirium chrono CL1111 which is just a little less bulky to wear as a beater and one had to go in order to fund a Link auto chronograph.

I sold it to a friend of mine so still see it regularly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

I personally did not like mine with scratches. Looked like an old watch. Without the AR it looks brand new. Maybe different tastes and/or different scratches 



Wlover said:


> I tend to disagree on this. Mine had lots of fine lines on the AR, but it still looked really cool. Now without the AR and with a flawless sapphire crystal, it somehow loses some of its coolness IMO... Maybe that's just me...


----------



## Dave+63

enricodepaoli said:


> I personally did not like mine with scratches. Looked like an old watch. Without the AR it looks brand new. Maybe different tastes and/or different scratches


I'm with you on this one; to me it was much better either with the AR intact or no AR at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Ok... 4 weeks and SGD300 later, I collected my Kirium f1 with the sapphire crystal replaced.

Looks good as new! And I'm loving it...


----------



## enricodepaoli

looking good …….. this is a VERY cool watch


----------



## Wlover

enricodepaoli said:


> looking good &#8230;&#8230;.. this is a VERY cool watch


Very cool indeed... Here's another shot...


----------



## Dave+63

It really does look like a new watch. Really nice, it almost makes me want to get another!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## cfw

Wlover said:


> Very cool indeed... Here's another shot...
> View attachment 1427501


Is that a Paneria next to it?

Rolex Airking
TAG Heuer Kirium Mclaren
Tudor OP
Tudor Submariner
TAG Heuer Indy 500
Tudor Date-Day


----------



## cfw

Heres my Mclaren









Rolex Airking
TAG Heuer Kirium Mclaren
Tudor OP
Tudor Submariner
TAG Heuer Indy 500
Tudor Date-Day


----------



## Wlover

cfw said:


> Is that a Paneria next to it?


Yes. That's my PAM 351...


----------



## JoLong

Finally received mine after drooling over the Kirium F1 photos I've seen on this forum.

Quick question, if I haven't pressed on any of the top and bottom buttons for like a day or longer, I feel a light click first before I push it all the way down, then I feel the more solid click, which is then registered by the watch. I don't feel that light click when I press it again. Has anyone noticed something similar with their Kirium F1?


----------



## jaestyle

looking for a Kirium WL1113-0 metal braceletHello

I am looking for to buy a extra bracelet for my Kirium WL 1113 watch.

I was searching everywhere on the web but could't find a really good bracelet.

Please let me know if any one...​


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hi jaestyle, and welcome to the forum!

We have a dedicated section for buying and selling, and a special one for bracelets. Not only we do not encourage FOR SALE or WANT TO BUY posts in the regular forums, but the moderators also believe you will have better luck in the dedicated forums for that matter. Here below are a couple of links for you. Good luck!

Watches - Private sellers and Sponsors

Straps & Bracelets



jaestyle said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for a Kirium WL1113-0 metal bracelet*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am looking for to buy a extra bracelet for my Kirium WL 1113 watch.
> 
> I was searching everywhere on the web but could't find a really good bracelet.
> 
> Please let me know if any one...​


----------



## Wlover

Nope. No such problem.



JoLong said:


> Finally received mine after drooling over the Kirium F1 photos I've seen on this forum.
> 
> Quick question, if I haven't pressed on any of the top and bottom buttons for like a day or longer, I feel a light click first before I push it all the way down, then I feel the more solid click, which is then registered by the watch. I don't feel that light click when I press it again. Has anyone noticed something similar with their Kirium F1?
> 
> View attachment 1452637


----------



## enricodepaoli

My buttons do click. They are mechanical buttons and I guess a slight variation may happen from one to another and/or overtime. If they are functioning correctly and are do not seem unhealthy or loose, I would not worry about it...

Next time you send the watch in for battery and seals, you can ask them to take a look at the buttons.

Nice watch! Enjoy..



JoLong said:


> Finally received mine after drooling over the Kirium F1 photos I've seen on this forum.
> 
> Quick question, if I haven't pressed on any of the top and bottom buttons for like a day or longer, I feel a light click first before I push it all the way down, then I feel the more solid click, which is then registered by the watch. I don't feel that light click when I press it again. Has anyone noticed something similar with their Kirium F1?
> 
> View attachment 1452637


----------



## Wlover




----------



## 1ncubu5

Hi there, new user and new Kirium owner here!

Been lurking here a while reading up on watches (and Kirium's after finally deciding on this specific watch).

I got my hands on a used WL1181 Kirium Ti5, lovely! The watch itself is immaculate but the rubber band is in pretty bad shape, so I was looking at a replacement from watchbands.com

I was wondering if someone could help as it lists WL1180 under the watches the straps fit, but not WL1181... what is the difference between WL1180 and WL1181? Was hoping to get the McLaren strap, if it will fit!

Thanks in advance


----------



## enricodepaoli

Any band compatible with a Kirium men's size (full size) _should_ fit. Welcome to the forum !



1ncubu5 said:


> Hi there, new user and new Kirium owner here!
> 
> Been lurking here a while reading up on watches (and Kirium's after finally deciding on this specific watch).
> 
> I got my hands on a used WL1181 Kirium Ti5, lovely! The watch itself is immaculate but the rubber band is in pretty bad shape, so I was looking at a replacement from watchbands.com
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help as it lists WL1180 under the watches the straps fit, but not WL1181... what is the difference between WL1180 and WL1181? Was hoping to get the McLaren strap, if it will fit!
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## captainh0wdy

I had thought this one would have been a keeper, but I now I have the LM Planet Ocean in blue, this one is heading to the out going table.

Great watches though.


----------



## EKV

Owned since 2002 and still going strong, started my love for Tag


----------



## Wlover

Wow... You really abused your bracelet...;-)



EKV said:


> Owned since 2002 and still going strong, started my love for Tag


----------



## EKV

Wlover said:


> Wow... You really abused your bracelet...;-)


haha yep unfortunate but looking to get it refurbished now that it isn't the daily wear


----------



## Seppia

Just put mine back on the wrist today, haven't worn it in a couple of years...
It was my 18th birthday gift from my parents... 16 years ago!
I was wondering, anybody know what's the movement inside?
I did a little googling but couldn't find anything. 
Thanks!


----------



## enricodepaoli

A great watch and a great movement. Eta 2892 with the Chronometer certification.

Take good care of it !!



Seppia said:


> Just put mine back on the wrist today, haven't worn it in a couple of years...
> It was my 18th birthday gift from my parents... 14 years ago!
> I was wondering, anybody know what's the movement inside?
> I did a little googling but couldn't find anything.
> Thanks!


----------



## Seppia

Grazie Enrico.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Seppia said:


> Grazie Enrico.


Prego !


----------



## jimbow

I have had my Kirium Chronograph for almost 10 years - it was my first 'proper' watch. I have always loved the way it sits on the wrist but would love to make the bracelet fit better. It is currently a little too tight and I wonder whether replacing a full sized link for two mid-sized links might give a better fit (the mid-sized links look approximately 70% the size of the full sized links). I have looked on the web and found watchpart.co.uk which sells kirium bracelet links but am not sure of the correct model number. I have a CL1110 with fully brushed steel bracelet - do I want the link with part number BA0705? Also is there any other suppliers anyone is aware of or can recommend?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

The CL1110 has the BA0700 bracelet although the BA0701 (polished centre links) will also fit. The higher numbers (0702/3/4/5) are for mid size and ladies sizes so won't fit your bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbow

Ah silly me of course, the mid-size is referring to the watch itself not the link. Do you know if it is possible to buy the smaller, half size links i.e. same width as the BA0700 but shorter length. If so do you know the part number? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave+63

I'm not sure whether they do half links but there is some adjustment on the clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdannie

Hi there,
Dean from Australia here.
My wife bought my Kirium as a wedding gift in lieu of a wedding ring and I have worn it 16 hours a day for the past 14 years (as you can probably tell). I have a genuine metal bracelet that was swapping every now and then with the rubber one. The rubber is looking a bit shaggy now.

Any ideas where I might source a good quality leather band to fit?

How easy is it remove the band? (I have always asked jewellers to do it in the past)

Thanks

Dean


----------



## Starterstyle

I just stumbled upon this in a resale store for $500. Battery is dead, movement adjusts hourly with the crown one direction and minutes the other. From the pics, am I looking at the real thing and is it a good deal for $500 after taking it in for a battery? I like the look and fit is nice, if that was anyone's deciding factor for whether it's worth it to me.


----------



## jamesey271975

Just bought this kirium CL111A https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...21&authkey=!AOEJqjERyQmp2Cw&ithint=folder,jpg on ebay and there are quite a few minor scratches on the crystal and some cloudy small areas. Has anyone ever experienced this? I've had multiple Tags and never seen the crystal anything but perfect.

Now this photo makes it look much worse than it is, but wanted to give you an idea. 

http://1drv.ms/1rXnx5m

Also does anyone know of any places to have crystal replaced and approximate cost for this model?

Many thanks


----------



## jmat321

Bought this in 1999 in Aruba. Gets on the wrist about once a week. My 1st "real" watch.


----------



## captainh0wdy

There's very little love for these, I've been trying to sell this in the UK with no luck at all, it's in great condition and has warranty until May 2016, perhaps 39mm is not what people want these days.


----------



## cfw

captainh0wdy said:


> There's very little love for these, I've been trying to sell this in the UK with no luck at all, it's in great condition and has warranty until May 2016, perhaps 39mm is not what people want these days.


Love my Kiriums but yes very understated, it has how ever the most comfortable bracelet of all my watches.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asm1

Joined the Kirium club last week with a Ti5 Chronograph. It hasn't been running for a while so I have sent it away to my specialist to have it assessed and overhauled. 

It has the (from what I have read) infamously expensive to replace TAG rubber strap on it, which, at the moment is in good condition. However given the fact that I would like to use the watch in activities, i.e gym, swimming etc I'm having thoughts about putting it on another band for everyday use.

Not really that fussed about rubber..... any suggestions?


----------



## USAF Long

Here's my WL1110. I took this pic last night after reading through this thread. Only saw one other white face Kirium.









-Scott-


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Et209

Hey asm1. The Ti5 Chrono is a very nice watch. There's a OEM rubber strap sold on eBay for less than $50. You can try those. It uses a regular buckle instead of the Kirium buckle. Quality should be alright for daily use.


----------



## Hale color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color

jimbow said:


> Ah silly me of course, the mid-size is referring to the watch itself not the link. Do you know if it is possible to buy the smaller, half size links i.e. same width as the BA0700 but shorter length. If so do you know the part number? Thanks
> 
> Just noticing this older post. Hopefully you've resolved your issue. I actually wound up removing one full size link and replacing with two 1/2 links (in addition to the one 1/2 link already on the bracelet) in order to get the proper fit on two of my Kiriums. My F1 is thicker so fit fine with just the one 1/2 link it had when I got it. I was able to easily obtain half links from my local watchmaker, and have often seen them listed on the bay, but they can be pricey. Not aware of any way to adjust at the clasp (think I tried but it didn't work).


----------



## Jim Pasek

I just happen to run across a nice 95% Kirium Ti5 for what I think is a good price, $500 or best offer. One issue I see is it has an after market rubber band without the Titanium deployment buckle, just a normal rubber band and clasp. Model number is WL1180 and the serial number on the back of the case is AQ1574. Also on the back is is the text Titanium 9/10, could this be the month and year made/

Does this seem like a good deal or should I walk away. Here is a photo of the watch.


----------



## asm1

Titanium 9/10 is the construction materials, ie nine tenths titanium.

My Ti5 chronograph is the same.

The after market rubber band is not really an indicator either way. The original tag heuer band and clasp are extortionate.... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Jim Pasek said:


> I just happen to run across a nice 95% Kirium Ti5 for what I think is a good price, $500 or best offer. One issue I see is it has an after market rubber band without the Titanium deployment buckle, just a normal rubber band and clasp. Model number is WL1180 and the serial number on the back of the case is AQ1574. Also on the back is is the text Titanium 9/10, could this be the month and year made/
> 
> Does this seem like a good deal or should I walk away. Here is a photo of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 2224226


I bought this for $650.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

My first F1. A nice piece of tech.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Not just a f1.

It's a kirium...



cfw said:


> My first F1. A nice piece of tech.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

The coolest watch I have ever owned.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trihonda

Hello,
My first post... Since I was 18 years old, I've wanted a Tag. They've always been a bit out of my price range. On a whim, my family and I visited a local pawn shop (for the fun of it), and my wife finds a couple Tags in the watch case. She calls me over, and one happens to catch my eye. A Kirium WL1112 "Professional" with a black dial. Now, I'm not as cultured as most on this site are. I have a couple Swiss watches, and a couple decent titanium watches, but not a Tag... But I've shopped them online, and for anything I would put on my wrist, I was looking at spending $1000+. When I tried on this Tag, I was sure it wouldn't fit... but amazingly, it fit perfectly... 

The pawnshop had the price listed at $250, and after some negotiations, I got them down to $200. The Crystal looks perfect, but the band I slightly worn (most importantly it's running and appears to keep the time just fine). 

Questions: 
1- Is this a decent price? What's this watch worth realistically?
2- Is there anything I should know about my watch? Reputation? Movement issues? Etc...
3- Is there anyway to get the manual? I got nothing with the watch. No box, no papers. (the pawn shop is reputable, and assured me it's a real Tag). 

I'll try to tapatalk some pics.  Thanks for any help you can offer me.


----------



## Trihonda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Very nice watch, a good deal I recon. U have a first edition. Box u can sourced form Ebay. As for what its worth I find that Kiriums arent as popular as what they where 2-3years again but that said if u decide to sell it again u will recoup all ur money. Condition shouldnt bother u to much mine look just as worn as urs, after some work it looked like new heres a pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trihonda

Just having some fun with lighting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trihonda

cfw said:


> Very nice watch, a good deal I recon. U have a first edition. Box u can sourced form Ebay. As for what its worth I find that Kiriums arent as popular as what they where 2-3years again but that said if u decide to sell it again u will recoup all ur money. Condition shouldnt bother u to much mine look just as worn as urs, after some work it looked like new heres a pic.


Thanks for the feedback. What did you do to polish your band? I found my watch was very dirty. I took an older Sonicare brush to my watch (with jewelry cleaner solution) rinsed with warm water. Tons of grime came out from various crevices in the band, and then I used a silicon polishing cloth lightly (made for stainless firearms). I wasn't sure how much polishing I should do...


----------



## cfw

I use water sand paper, I start with a 400 grid then if I want a brushed look I go to 600, it I want a polished look I go all the way up to a 2000grid, it takes a little longer, just note that it wont look 100% like the factory finish but it close and alot better than being all scuffed up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashinH

Hi All
Just thought I'd share my favourite watch with you time aficionados. It's my Kirium F1. I absolutely love it, it's my most accurate watch. It actually keeps up with my Skyhawk Atomic watch which is amazing. I'm sure it has a super quartz movement but I really don't care because it has always ticked all the right boxes for me.


----------



## Dave+63

I love the F1, I'm tempted to get another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeGrooves

Trihonda said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still love that green/red TAG logo.


----------



## Wlover




----------



## NickOne

Hi all, I would be grateful of any help given. I was adding a link to my Kirium and the pin in my clasp came out. Is there meant to be another part or have I broken as it just seems to slide out now?? thanks


----------



## jimbow

There should be another, shorter, hollow pin which that pin slides into between the links.


----------



## NickOne

jimbow said:


> There should be another, shorter, hollow pin which that pin slides into between the links.


Much thanks

I will try and look for it, if not hopefully i can get a replacement somewhere?


----------



## JohnGillespie

Hi All,
I've a Kirium WL1111; there's a missing part with the bracelet; just where it goes into the top part of the watch, it is missing a small black metal bar (image on the right) that holds the bracelet securely in place.
Can anyone provide any assistance on finding a replacement part? Thanks for any help you can provide, All the best, John


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

My first TAG was/is a Kirium F1. I fell in love with it before I knew how much it was and then had to find the cash, or accept something lesser. So I sold about 400 CDs on eBay and got the money together, and never regretted it. Mine has a bracelet rather than the rubber strap, and it's still pretty much immaculate. That was 2004, since then I've added a couple more TAGs to my collection, and looking for more.


----------



## Et209

JohnGillespie said:


> Hi All,
> I've a Kirium WL1111; there's a missing part with the bracelet; just where it goes into the top part of the watch, it is missing a small black metal bar (image on the right) that holds the bracelet securely in place.
> Can anyone provide any assistance on finding a replacement part? Thanks for any help you can provide, All the best, John
> View attachment 4702754


i believe that "small metal bar" comes with the bracelet and cannot be bought separately. You will need a new bracelet or DIY/super glue a small metal replacement.


----------



## Magic_Cat17

Yesterday I just bought my first Tag Heuer, and it was the grey Kirum Professional. Originally bought in 2003


----------



## Magic_Cat17

Pic


----------



## Ivo P

An F1, like the bracelet, a lot.


----------



## cfw

Ivo P said:


> An F1, like the bracelet, a lot.


Yip its one of the best metal bracelets around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Kirium is a chunky-flowy modern classic piece of art!


----------



## steven87

Need some help......I have a Kirium WL1116-0 with the polished steel bracelet. I want to change to a rubber strap and have found one sold by watchstrapworld.com that they advise will fit. I believe there is some variation in watch size among the Kirium models. Would that have a bearing on the fit of the replacement band?


----------



## enricodepaoli

steven87 said:


> Need some help......I have a Kirium WL1116-0 with the polished steel bracelet. I want to change to a rubber strap and have found one sold by watchstrapworld.com that they advise will fit. I believe there is some variation in watch size among the Kirium models. Would that have a bearing on the fit of the replacement band?


There have been three different sizes in the Kirium line (and most TAGs from that era). Mens-size, mid-size and ladies-size. Since the Kirium lugs are very specific, the bracelet or band must be made specifically for it. Having said that, the seller should be able to indicate what Kirium size his bracelet is for.


----------



## Orange_GT3

steven87 said:


> Need some help......I have a Kirium WL1116-0 with the polished steel bracelet. I want to change to a rubber strap and have found one sold by watchstrapworld.com that they advise will fit. I believe there is some variation in watch size among the Kirium models. Would that have a bearing on the fit of the replacement band?


The guys at Watch Strap World seem to be pretty switch on when it comes to TAG straps. If yu have given them the correct reference for your watch, I would be fairly confident that they have recommended the correct strap. You could always take some additional measurements and email them a sketch for final confirmation if your are nervous.


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Wlover

Hasn't worn this in a while...


----------



## Cm_ls1

I recently came across this Kirium , not running, took it to my watch maker and asked him to change battery and give it a clean up , and wow came up alright 

Not sure what year it was , but looks kinda cool with that dial


----------



## enricodepaoli

Such a timeless futuristic design. The Kirium wears VERY nice!


----------



## Cm_ls1

Such a comfortable watch to wear , seriously I'm not sure it's because of the small size or the bracelet , I would say the latter.

If only it was a bit bigger , the dial that is , I think this one is around 37"

Even the chronograph maxed out at 39"

Not sure from the pic if you can see the sunburst dial and the liquid metal like indices , she's a looker


----------



## Siekoman1477

Hello and greetings from Borneo.
I just pulled the trigger on a Kirium chronometer yesterday and found this thread. Amazing pieces you all have especially the chronometer chronograph and of course the F1.
The one I purchased is a used piece of course but seems to be in excellent shape. I had been back and forth on a quartz version because I was worried about cost of servicing for a mechanical. I also prefer the brushed finish on the quartz model I was looking at but eventually settled for the chronometer. It should be arriving sometime next week where I will have photos to share. I was wondering though, do all models have the AR coating or is it just on the F1s? And roughly how much would it set me back to send in for service?


----------



## Berty234

Getting some stick over on the public forum for ordering a Kirium Chronometer (2001), black dial, but looking forward to its arrival! 

14 day return, 1 year warranty etc so should be all good... Will post a pic when it arrives. Looks mint from the pics.


----------



## Berty234

Beautiful watch


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nxx

Hellooo I have a Kirium F1. From reading this generous forum I understand the movement is a ETA FLATLINE E20.321. My light hasnt worked for some years, and now the hands movement has slowed considerably, but not the digital display. It might be a tired batter I hope, optiistically. In any event, I understand to fix the light requires replacement of the entire movement - OUCH$! Can anyone point to a seller who only charges a right arm rather than both an arm and a leg. I see there was one on ebay a few months back for US$110. I am in Australia. All help greatly appreciated as it is hard to justify spending AU$500 on just the movement. Cheers.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Cm_ls1 said:


> Such a comfortable watch to wear , seriously I'm not sure it's because of the small size or the bracelet , I would say the latter.
> 
> If only it was a bit bigger , the dial that is , I think this one is around 37"
> 
> Even the chronograph maxed out at 39"
> 
> Not sure from the pic if you can see the sunburst dial and the liquid metal like indices , she's a looker


Pretty sure my F1 Kirium is a 40mm...


----------



## Wlover

Nov 2016!


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

great lightweight strong sporty watch, just had the battery replaced. Must be almost 15 yrs old now. Had to have the minutes hand reattached as it had come loose. Interesting that the battery is lithium.


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

Anyone know where I can get a new McLaren rubber bracelet for my model above? Or better yet (maybe I'm dreaming) one with tire tread pattern


----------



## dbrando

Here is the first major watch I received for my 21st bday in 1997. I saw the ads and had to have it.

Didn't even look into any other brands or models....Didn't even know or care at the time about automatic movements (sweet youth!).

I pretty much wore it ever since. My 40th is next week, though, and will be adding something new to the collection.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Kirium certainly blew many people's minds when it came along. Including mine. I ended up getting a 2000 Classic automatic in the last minute, but many years later, after joining this forum, I ended up adding a Kirium F1 to my collection. In fact, I ended up building a collection! I trully appreciate the term "add to my collection" way better than "upgrading to". Classic TAGs are absolutely meant to be kept, cared and worn, not swapped! Your Kirium is a VERY nice watch!



dbrando said:


> Here is the first major watch I received for my 21st bday in 1997. I saw the ads and had to have it.
> 
> Didn't even look into any other brands or models....Didn't even know or care at the time about automatic movements (sweet youth!).
> 
> I pretty much wore it ever since. My 40th is next week, though, and will be adding something new to the collection.
> View attachment 10210098


----------



## Lukebor

iP7


----------



## A320pilot

The Tag Heuer Kiriuk was my first serious watch that got me into this amazing hobby! Looks great, feels great, keeps impeccable time, versatility all present. Just a fantastic time piece.


----------



## A320pilot

Thats a very similar story to my dads . The Tag is so versatile you can really get any watch you like! Which watches are you considering?!? 

I personally love the Breitling Navitimers and Transoceans as well as IWC MK series, Hamilton khakis and Sinns 

anyway, happy hunting /)


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

This was really the first watch I fell in love with. Hasn't seen much light in the last few years but rotating back through my collection now and reminded how much I still enjoy it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

They are all gorgeous looking timepiece. I just placed a bid on the f1 and i hope i'll win it. Wish me luck guys.

Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Aldous Mellish

Hi All,
I have a Kirium F1 that I haven't worn much lately. I've decided to start wearing it again. I think the battery needs replacing as the backlight is a bit dim, and it's been about 5 years since it was changed, maybe more.
I remember that they said it was expensive to replace the battery (A$250) as the crown had to be removed and replaced, but it seems that this was possibly a lie. Can anyone confirm that it's a simple job to replace the battery? I notice from calibre11 .com that the battery is a plain old CR2320 3v button, so not actually very expensive.

I don't want to get stung again!

Thanks,
Kev.(Alias Ralph)


----------



## Ralph Aldous Mellish

Week I can confirm that it is a simple process to change the battery. Unscrew the back, lift out the CR2320 battery and pop in a new one. I found a Renata battery locally for A$15. Amazon US had one for $5 but postage was $384!!!!! No idea how they worked that out.

Anyway, a new battery is in for the sum of $15. I'm happy with that. 
I wont be getting the watch wet, so haven't replaced the seal of had it pressure tested.


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Hale color

Wlover said:


> View attachment 12388483


Stunning shot! Makes me want to snag a rubber strap and clasp for this. Anybody know a good (hopefully affordable) source?


----------



## Hale color

OK, installed a rubber replacement and, dang! what a difference! Like getting a brand new watch. Loving this thing all over again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quart

I'm very happy with it over all but sometimes I have problems with one or the link bars getting loose.


----------



## tygr1

Hi kids. I just purchased a cl1110 watch (haven't received it yet) and I'm in need of a copy of the owner's manual. Does anyone know where to obtain one?


----------



## tygr1

Nevermind, got the movement number, got what I needed.


----------



## tygr1

Finally got my Kirium.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hale color said:


> OK, installed a rubber replacement and, dang! what a difference! Like getting a brand new watch. Loving this thing all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! Is this the OEM band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

I wish a peaceful and healthy new year to all TagHeuer friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color

Don't have the deployant so found a very nice silicone replacement on Ebay. It's very comfortable and is 18mm at the clasp, which I think suits this model well.


----------



## Snowdrop87

Evening all. I thought I would upload a couple of pictures of my Kirium. Wanted one for years and found this on Watchfinder.co.uk
Originally purchased in Sydney and found its way to the UK. I love the clean, simple yet timeless look. Oozes class. Once you have a Kirium, there is no need for anything else.


----------



## peppeducati

Have had this for almost 17 yrs. Rarely wear it. Thought I would share. It was my first Swiss watch. I'm more into mechanical pieces now but this one has sentimental value.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelisip

Pls help I bought a Tag Kirium F1 online but it doesn’t have battery and I didn’t notice that there’s no White Tag Heuer logo on the middle. Looks legit but I don’t know if the logo will appear if I replace the battery. Checked all the parts it’s authentic but the White logo isn’t there.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Joelisip said:


> Pls help I bought a Tag Kirium F1 online but it doesn't have battery and I didn't notice that there's no White Tag Heuer logo on the middle. Looks legit but I don't know if the logo will appear if I replace the battery. Checked all the parts it's authentic but the White logo isn't there.


Pretty sure the logo is printed on the dial so no, it won't come back. Doesn't look fake though, at least not obviously... maybe it's had a replacement movement?


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Snowdrop87 said:


> View attachment 12896359
> View attachment 12896357
> 
> 
> Evening all. I thought I would upload a couple of pictures of my Kirium. Wanted one for years and found this on Watchfinder.co.uk
> Originally purchased in Sydney and found its way to the UK. I love the clean, simple yet timeless look. Oozes class. *Once you have a Kirium, there is no need for anything else.*


Dunno about that, but I do love my F1 Kirium...


----------



## JadenGreen

Hey guys, I have had my Kirium for a couple of years now. I was wondering: has anyone else experienced this kind of a problem with the link band? I have relatively small wrists, but the band sort of creates a point near the clasp, and is not circular like most if not all of my other watches. Does anyone maybe know of a solution for this problem? Many thanks!


----------



## lotter1

Just bought a F1 - CL111a! Been wanting one for years. However the light does not work. Any thoughts?


----------



## enricodepaoli

lotter1 said:


> Just bought a F1 - CL111a! Been wanting one for years. However the light does not work. Any thoughts?


The light on the Kirium F1 may suffer from fading. However, this should take quite some time and a lot of use. Have you tried changing the battery? Aside from that, I would guess all that can be done is a movement swap. But I am not 100% sure... Good luck and please post your outcome.


----------



## enricodepaoli

JadenGreen said:


> Hey guys, I have had my Kirium for a couple of years now. I was wondering: has anyone else experienced this kind of a problem with the link band? I have relatively small wrists, but the band sort of creates a point near the clasp, and is not circular like most if not all of my other watches. Does anyone maybe know of a solution for this problem? Many thanks!


Is the link next to the clasp, doing its normal swivelling ? If it's not, the next link will compensate for it and create that "knee"...


----------



## sleslie

My Kirium WL5119 was my first serious watch, bought in 2005. I've always loved it.


----------



## ebmias

peppeducati said:


> Have had this for almost 17 yrs. Rarely wear it. Thought I would share. It was my first Swiss watch. I'm more into mechanical pieces now but this one has sentimental value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi, what model watch is this and is it larger than 38mm? Thanks


----------



## ebmias

peppeducati said:


> Have had this for almost 17 yrs. Rarely wear it. Thought I would share. It was my first Swiss watch. I'm more into mechanical pieces now but this one has sentimental value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi, what model watch is this and is it larger than 38mm? Thanks


----------



## specialized_jim

Hi all. I am in the process of building a new Kirium from new parts. I have case, glass, movement, hands etc but i am having problems finding a dial and BA0700 bracelet that won’t break the bank. Can anyone help with a quartz professional 200m dial and bracelet. Many thanks.


----------



## jamesbiz

specialized_jim said:


> Hi all. I am in the process of building a new Kirium from new parts. I have case, glass, movement, hands etc but i am having problems finding a dial and BA0700 bracelet that won't break the bank. Can anyone help with a quartz professional 200m dial and bracelet. Many thanks.


Which dial?


----------



## specialized_jim

Looking for something like this.


----------



## peppeducati

ebmias said:


> Hi, what model watch is this and is it larger than 38mm? Thanks


Great question. It's a very deceiving watch. I just measured and it is 40mm to the crown. The actual crystal is about 30mm from one end to the other. It wears much smaller than 40mm. I just had the battery and gasket replaced. I may start wearing it again as it's a very comfortable watch to wear. Polished with one of those Cape Cod cloths and it shines like new!


----------



## jamesbiz

specialized_jim said:


> Looking for something like this.


Yeah, I think I have that dial.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

My first TAG Heuer, way back in 2004, still pretty minty.


----------



## slpj

*My almost 20 year old Kirium.*

Hi all,
Here's my Kirium. Chrono Auto. WL5213.

I bought this on the 30th Jan 2000, whilst passing through Geneve airport on my way to Verbier to go skiing. I still have both the boxes ( cardboard and leather) and all the original paperwork that came with it, including the certificate and the purchase invoice.

I paid the grand sum of 2025CHF for it. Which at the Jan 30th 2000 exchange rate of 0.3752CHF to 1GBP, is ₤759.74. I thought that was a LOT of money for a watch back then. And originally I was going to buy the 'cheaper' variety of Tag for circa 200 GBP. But the rather gorgeous sales assistant in the Tag shop, showed me the Kirium, and I was seduced by both. 

I've worn it pretty much every day since. I think that's pretty impressive if you consider that I've dived with it, skied with it, knocked down walls and dug up concrete, rewired buildings, etc, and been a more sedentary IT office worker with it. Through all that though, it's kept going, and I didn't have it regularly serviced. I've never had water under the cyrstal either. I have to say, it impresses the hell out of me.

I bought the Auto, because I didn't like the idea of having to pay the required money to have a what is only a cheap battery put in it every couple of years. And I'd always liked the lazy aspect of auto's.

I took this picture at 10:40. But you'll see the time is showing about 10:57. It's gaining time to the tune of 15 minutes a day. This has JUST started happening quite suddenly in the last day or so. Prior to that, it was always losing about 2-3 minutes per month, or there abouts.

So my question is, how do I slow it down myself? I have the tool to remove the back, but before I do, I thought I'd ask the experts here.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jamesbiz

I really hope no one here will advice a complete novice, to open up and tinker with the automatic movement of a watch... 
The people that you pay to do this work, need 10+ years of experience at minimum. You might get lucky and some how manage to slow it down. or you'll mess the movement up. A chronometer isn't really something you just dive into on your first go around with watch repair.


----------



## slpj

*jamesbiz*.

Thank you for your rude and patronising reply.

I might have otherwise appreciated the sentiment to protect me from financial loss, and protect the watch from damage. Instead I very much resent the use of your chosen language.

In the first place, it is *MY* watch, and it is *MY* money. If I chose to risk one or both of those, that is surely my business. In addition, I also resent your accusing me of being a "complete novice", and your inference. You have absolutely no idea about my previous experience and capabilities in anything, including watches.

I respect your right to withold any advice. However, if anyone choses not to offer anything positive, at least please do not be offensive. I don't see that anything I wrote, warranted that kind of reply.

As for wishing to pay someone to fix this. I don't. I could send the watch away and spend circa 250 quid and have it serviced. But given that it is 20 years old, I personally, and it is *only MY opinion*, do not consider *my* watch, to be worth my expenditure to that level. Which was precisely why I asked for advice here, and had it seems so far at least, wrongly assumed a friendly response.


----------



## jamesbiz

LOLOL rude and patronizing? Whatever. Open your watch. HAVE FUN. Your movement alone is worth $300+. But sure sure, go ahead and do something that it took my dad decades to get good at. My response was friendly enough. Just because YOU got offended, doesn't mean I was offensive.


----------



## slpj

jamesbiz said:


> LOLOL rude and patronizing? Whatever. Open your watch. HAVE FUN. Your movement alone is worth $300+. But sure sure, go ahead and do something that it took my dad decades to get good at. My response was friendly enough. Just because YOU got offended, doesn't mean I was offensive.


I will. Your dad must have been a slow learner. I assume like father like son. Your rediculous avatar suits you too.

300 + huh? Make me a decent offer above that then, and I'll consider it.


----------



## jamesbiz

slpj said:


> I will. Your dad must have been a slow learner. I assume like father like son. Your rediculous avatar suits you too.
> 
> 300 + huh? Make me a decent offer above that then, and I'll consider it.


LOL the guy claiming others are rude..... Sounds like you're projecting a bit.

I've sold 4 of your movements. Used. For $300 the past few months. But again, go ahead and mess with it, cause it's not worth it for you to find a good watch maker and have him at least quote you.

And to insult watch makers, on a watch lovers forum, while asking for advice on watch making. The height of arrogance. You clearly know nothing about watches, at all. It takes 2-4 years of school just for the fundamentals and another 5-10 on the job training for the stuff they don't teach you. . But yeah, keep pretending you know what the hell you're talking about. So like I said, PLEASE poke around in your chronometer movement. I beg you. Don't forget to give us a run down of everything you do.


----------



## slpj

You do have a poor grasp don't you luvvie. Prey tell, where have I asked anyone anything about watch making? I specifically asked how to slow it down. Learn to read and comprehend, you may benefit from it.

As for the remainder of your commentary, I can't be bothered, -- you are a waste of my time (pun intended). I'll let you have the last word, go ahead sunshine, types like you always feel better with the lat word.


----------



## 1384359

Here's my Kirium, which I wore daily for 20 years across five continents, until I "learned" that you can't wear the same watch on the summit of Kilimanjaro and in a board room ;-)







It's never failed me, and keeps perfect time to this day.


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## Et209

Hi guys, sadly the hour and min hands are not moving on my Kirium F1. I am now hunting for a new movement (prefer not to go to Tag Heuer). Any suggestions?


----------



## enricodepaoli

Et209 said:


> Hi guys, sadly the hour and min hands are not moving on my Kirium F1. I am now hunting for a new movement (prefer not to go to Tag Heuer). Any suggestions?


Before jumping on a movement swap, I'd take the Kirium F1 to a good watchmaker. Although it's a quartz, this movement can be repaired to a certain extent. And it's a more common movement that one may think... used in other TAGs, Breitlings and others... Well, if you buy another movement I assume you'd take it to a watchmaker anyways.. so you might as well checking if it can get fixed before buying! It's my thought... good luck and please post your outcome.


----------



## jamesbiz

enricodepaoli said:


> Before jumping on a movement swap, I'd take the Kirium F1 to a good watchmaker. Although it's a quartz, this movement can be repaired to a certain extent. And it's a more common movement that one may think... used in other TAGs, Breitlings and others... Well, if you buy another movement I assume you'd take it to a watchmaker anyways.. so you might as well checking if it can get fixed before buying! It's my thought... good luck and please post your outcome.


My dad is a master watch maker, and there is very little that can be done to fix these movements. He barely even tries anymore. The problem is, it's not easy to get into the guts of the movement. But you're right, he might as well try. You never know. Can't imagine the watch maker can make it any worse.

The only other Tag that uses this movement is the Chronotimer. Tho it wouldn't have the Tag logo on the dial, as it uses an actual dial. The breitlings and omegas use the same base, but are different than the Tag movements. And for some reason, cost like $100-200 more lol. I've sold the tag for $300 and the Omega for $500 for some stupid reason. Not that i'm complaining. I just never got why omega and tag have such striking prices differences for things that should be exactly the same. Hell, that little dial bezel of the Omega X-33 costs almost as much as an F1 movement. Yet the F1 dial bezel I can't even sell for $30.

end rant


----------



## jamesbiz

Et209 said:


> Hi guys, sadly the hour and min hands are not moving on my Kirium F1. I am now hunting for a new movement (prefer not to go to Tag Heuer). Any suggestions?


Here 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/153668512036


----------



## jamesbiz

slpj said:


> *jamesbiz*.
> 
> Thank you for your rude and patronising reply.
> 
> I might have otherwise appreciated the sentiment to protect me from financial loss, and protect the watch from damage. Instead I very much resent the use of your chosen language.
> 
> In the first place, it is *MY* watch, and it is *MY* money. If I chose to risk one or both of those, that is surely my business. In addition, I also resent your accusing me of being a "complete novice", and your inference. You have absolutely no idea about my previous experience and capabilities in anything, including watches.
> 
> I respect your right to withold any advice. However, if anyone choses not to offer anything positive, at least please do not be offensive. I don't see that anything I wrote, warranted that kind of reply.
> 
> As for wishing to pay someone to fix this. I don't. I could send the watch away and spend circa 250 quid and have it serviced. But given that it is 20 years old, I personally, and it is *only MY opinion*, do not consider *my* watch, to be worth my expenditure to that level. Which was precisely why I asked for advice here, and had it seems so far at least, wrongly assumed a friendly response.


I noticed how he never actually came back to tell us about how his experience was lol


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

*Re: My almost 20 year old Kirium.*



slpj said:


> Hi all,
> Here's my Kirium. Chrono Auto. WL5213.
> 
> I bought this on the 30th Jan 2000, whilst passing through Geneve airport on my way to Verbier to go skiing. I still have both the boxes ( cardboard and leather) and all the original paperwork that came with it, including the certificate and the purchase invoice.
> 
> I paid the grand sum of 2025CHF for it. Which at the Jan 30th 2000 exchange rate of 0.3752CHF to 1GBP, is ₤759.74. I thought that was a LOT of money for a watch back then. And originally I was going to buy the 'cheaper' variety of Tag for circa 200 GBP. But the rather gorgeous sales assistant in the Tag shop, showed me the Kirium, and I was seduced by both.
> 
> I've worn it pretty much every day since. I think that's pretty impressive if you consider that I've dived with it, skied with it, knocked down walls and dug up concrete, rewired buildings, etc, and been a more sedentary IT office worker with it. Through all that though, it's kept going, and I didn't have it regularly serviced. I've never had water under the cyrstal either. I have to say, it impresses the hell out of me.
> 
> I bought the Auto, because I didn't like the idea of having to pay the required money to have a what is only a cheap battery put in it every couple of years. And I'd always liked the lazy aspect of auto's.
> 
> I took this picture at 10:40. But you'll see the time is showing about 10:57. It's gaining time to the tune of 15 minutes a day. This has JUST started happening quite suddenly in the last day or so. Prior to that, it was always losing about 2-3 minutes per month, or there abouts.
> 
> So my question is, how do I slow it down myself? I have the tool to remove the back, but before I do, I thought I'd ask the experts here.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Sorry, just saw this post now (@jamesbiz just posted a reply which prompted me to look back). Has this watch ever been serviced since 2000 when you purchased it? If not, it will definitely need a service. In fact, it's done very well for 19 years if you haven't had it serviced in that time. I noted that you mentioned it started to gain 15 minutes a day suddenly. I would see if the watch is magnetized. The fix is very simple - I have a de-magnetizer myself and used it successfully on my wife's Tissot. A watchmaker can easily de-magnetize it as well. In any event, it sounds like a service may be in order. Good luck!


----------



## YY77

My Kirium of 20 years old which never been serviced came back as new from TH. Just wanted to share before and after pics


----------



## Wlover

Apr 2020 and this watch still looks futuristic









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glaze88

My 20+yr Kirium getting some wrist time this morning for the 1st time in a LONG time!!


----------



## Glaze88

My 20+yr Kirium getting some wrist time this morning for the 1st time in a LONG time!!

View attachment 15094721


----------



## hy33

hey guys, question, i'm thinking of getting a Kirium F1 or a Kirium Ti5.

now i'm wondering whether the ti5 can be polished, the one im looking at seems to be pretty heavily scratched.. its the WL1180, quartz non-chrono, all polished finished titanium case


----------



## jamesbiz

hy33 said:


> hey guys, question, i'm thinking of getting a Kirium F1 or a Kirium Ti5.
> 
> now i'm wondering whether the ti5 can be polished, the one im looking at seems to be pretty heavily scratched.. its the WL1180, quartz non-chrono, all polished finished titanium case
> 
> View attachment 15248477


Yeesh. Polishing titanium? Now that would be quite a job. Not sure how large surfaces would turn out. I've polished small sections on watch links, but have never done a whole case like that. Have you considered going to brushed? Or do you want it to be all original?


----------



## hy33

jamesbiz said:


> Yeesh. Polishing titanium? Now that would be quite a job. Not sure how large surfaces would turn out. I've polished small sections on watch links, but have never done a whole case like that. Have you considered going to brushed? Or do you want it to be all original?


hey, yeah i used to want to this watch back in the 90s (got a blue quartz chrono instead, that i still have).. and i loved the way the dark chrome like look..
but if polishing titanium isnt an easy job, should probably just get the SS F1 (or maybe get both)


----------



## jamesbiz

hy33 said:


> hey, yeah i used to want to this watch back in the 90s (got a blue quartz chrono instead, that i still have).. and i loved the way the dark chrome like look..
> but if polishing titanium isnt an easy job, should probably just get the SS F1 (or maybe get both)


I'm going with " get both" lol. I've been looking for some scrap of big titanium in my stock, so I can try to polish some. I'm curious.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Ok Guys, I have a question for You, I recently bought a TH Kirium F1, everything works as it should, but I'm just confused about it being a screw down crown, it behaves as if it was a pull crown.

any advice or could someone please shed some light?

it will be greatly appreciated.

I can't seem to be able to find a manual online either, the links that I have found herein watchuseek are broken. That's why I'm asking.

thanks I'm advance


----------



## Hale color

As you've probably figured out by now the crown, when rotated, scrolls through various digital functions and is not a screw down type. It also performs other functions when pulled out and activates a back light when pushed in fully.
The manual is pretty important for this model and I think I've seen some listed on the bay recently. Hope you find one, and congrats on your beautiful F1!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thank You! That’s pretty much what Inexperienced.
I’ll take a look at the Bay


----------



## enricodepaoli

Yes, the Kirium F1 does not have a screw down crown. Note that the "page" you are, will matter when setting the time. If you see the time in the digital numbers when pulliing the crown out, you'll be setting both hands and digi together. If you don't see the digi numbers when pulling the crown out, you'll be setting ONLY the hands (even though digi numbers will show at the moment you pull the crown out). I attached the manual in this post. And a picture of mine on my wrist at this exact moment


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thank You very much! I really appreciate it!
Thanks for sharing the manual and for taking the time to reply.


----------



## enricodepaoli

WichitaViajero said:


> Thank You very much! I really appreciate it!
> Thanks for sharing the manual and for taking the time to reply.


My pleasure! Glad it helped you.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Hale Color, I snatched one up, at a really good price, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Hale color

WichitaViajero said:


> Hale Color, I snatched one up, at a really good price, thanks for the suggestion!
> View attachment 15420350


Ha! That's great, now you've got the booklet plus Enrico's cool PDF. Think you're covered!
Hope you get lots of enjoyment from your F!, a truly awesome piece.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hale color said:


> Ha! That's great, now you've got the booklet plus Enrico's cool PDF. Think you're covered!
> Hope you get lots of enjoyment from your F!, a truly awesome piece.


I have the cool booklet as well  I just thought it was easier to post the PDF here. haha

I try to keep all my TAGs complete with papers and boxes. OCD, you know...


----------



## Hale color

Sadly had to let my F1 go a while back, but missed it and managed to score a near mint one from a great original UK owner couple months ago. In love all over again. Key to buying used is finding one with good outer AR coating. Mission accomplished!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hale color said:


> Sadly had to let my F1 go a while back, but missed it and managed to score a near mint one from a great original UK owner couple months ago. In love all over again. Key to buying used is finding one with good outer AR coating. Mission accomplished!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours is looking great. When I bought mine pre owned, I didn't know about the outer AR coating. I only came to know about it, once I noticed mine had marks on it... so I ended up buffing the coating all off, and my F1 looked new again, without the coating.


----------



## WichitaViajero

It looks great Hale! And I know exactly what you mean. Enjoy yours to the max!


----------



## WichitaViajero

What did You use Enrico?


----------



## Hale color

enricodepaoli said:


> Yours is looking great. When I bought mine pre owned, I didn't know about the outer AR coating. I only came to know about it, once I noticed mine had marks on it... so I ended up buffing the coating all off, and my F1 looked new again, without the coating.


That does seem to be the best solution if it gets appreciably nicked up. Wish they had put the AR underneath the surface, cause when it's in good shape it magically accentuates that jet black dial and casts a beautiful blue image over the gorgeous domed sapphire crystal.
Are you aware of any source for NOS replacement crystals for these?


----------



## Bear1845

This guy (close to retiring and website shows him on vacay until 09/04) has a TAG Heuer parts account. If the part hasn't been discontinued by TAG Heuer then he will be able to get it. You have to ship it to him for the install. Great guy.



Quality Watch Repair


----------



## WichitaViajero

Great resource bear1845, thanks!


----------



## WichitaViajero

I just enjoy this piece a lot!


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color

Only watch I've ever sold and bought back. Magical/mystical piece 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leathers

My first expensive watch was a quartz Kirium. Loved it...especially the comfortable bracelet. Wore it daily for 12 years and gifted it to my son when I purchased an Aquaracer.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Just enjoying this piece!


----------



## Birky1

Just got this Kirium and I'm so impressed with it I believe it's got a cal 7 (2892-1) movement









Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## epsilontal

Hello

I really like the Tag Heuer Kirium.
What is a fair price range for a used one these days? 

Thanks.


----------



## Birky1

Seems to depend on whether it's a quartz or automatic model as the auto's go for more money plus boxes and papers do also have a bearing
I've seen them from £400 - £1500

Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## inexhaustibleob

Hey y’all, 

I’m eyeballing this Kirium WL5110, it’s the Auto Chronometer with a silver face and the Mercedes hands (I have pictures posted on the TAG legit check thread). At around $200, I believe I should purchase it, as it’s been serviced by TAG, and includes original box (although no papers). Any advice? Any quirks or features of the watch I should know before purchase?

I’m slightly concerned regarding longevity and service intervals considering it’s a 20-21 year old watch, but recognize how beautiful of a piece it is and am highly drawn towards it. I believe it’s only worth around $400-500 at market, so not sure if it’d be worth servicing more than a few times.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jamesbiz

inexhaustibleob said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm eyeballing this Kirium WL5110, it's the Auto Chronometer with a silver face and the Mercedes hands (I have pictures posted on the TAG legit check thread). At around $200, I believe I should purchase it, as it's been serviced by TAG, and includes original box (although no papers). Any advice? Any quirks or features of the watch I should know before purchase?
> 
> I'm slightly concerned regarding longevity and service intervals considering it's a 20-21 year old watch, but recognize how beautiful of a piece it is and am highly drawn towards it. I believe it's only worth around $400-500 at market, so not sure if it'd be worth servicing more than a few times.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


So did you get it?


----------



## USAF Long

inexhaustibleob said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm eyeballing this Kirium WL5110, it's the Auto Chronometer with a silver face and the Mercedes hands (I have pictures posted on the TAG legit check thread). At around $200, I believe I should purchase it, as it's been serviced by TAG, and includes original box (although no papers). Any advice? Any quirks or features of the watch I should know before purchase?
> 
> I'm slightly concerned regarding longevity and service intervals considering it's a 20-21 year old watch, but recognize how beautiful of a piece it is and am highly drawn towards it. I believe it's only worth around $400-500 at market, so not sure if it'd be worth servicing more than a few times.
> 
> Thanks for any input!





inexhaustibleob said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm eyeballing this Kirium WL5110, it's the Auto Chronometer with a silver face and the Mercedes hands (I have pictures posted on the TAG legit check thread). At around $200, I believe I should purchase it, as it's been serviced by TAG, and includes original box (although no papers). Any advice? Any quirks or features of the watch I should know before purchase?
> 
> I'm slightly concerned regarding longevity and service intervals considering it's a 20-21 year old watch, but recognize how beautiful of a piece it is and am highly drawn towards it. I believe it's only worth around $400-500 at market, so not sure if it'd be worth servicing more than a few times.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


$200 is a steal for a auto chronometer. Get it and set it with the clock on time.gov and see how it performs. If it is gaining or losing time more than a few seconds a day it would need to be serviced. I can't even find quartz ones for under $300-400 USD.


----------



## jamesbiz

USAF Long said:


> $200 is a steal for a auto chronometer. Get it and set it with the clock on time.gov and see how it performs. If it is gaining or losing time more than a few seconds a day it would need to be serviced. I can't even find quartz ones for under $300-400 USD.


I'm not really sure where he is getting a $200 chronometer. I sell JUST those movements, even used, for $300 easy. I'd buy a $200 kirium in a heart beat. Even quartz would be more than worth it.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

jamesbiz said:


> I'm not really sure where he is getting a $200 chronometer. I sell JUST those movements, even used, for $300 easy. I'd buy a $200 kirium in a heart beat. Even quartz would be more than worth it.


I usually enjoy mechanical timepieces more. They feel more organic to me. But, every rule has its exception... the Kirium F1 for example, is a great exception in my opinion. I wanted to have an Ana-Digi in my Tag Heuer collection, and the Kirium F1 is a very unique timepiece. Other than that, the Chronometers are very cool. But......... I'd take a Kirium Quartz if it was an opportunity too.


----------



## slpj

My Kirium. Bought new in Jan 2000 at Munich Aiport.









But now it needs a bracelet clasp, or at worst a new bracelet.









Is it possible to obtain the small clasp/catch, with the tag logo on it? Or do I have to get the whole deployment clasp, or even a whole bracelet?


----------



## enricodepaoli

slpj said:


> My Kirium. Bought new in Jan 2000 at Munich Aiport.
> 
> But now it needs a bracelet clasp, or at worst a new bracelet.
> 
> Is it possible to obtain the small clasp/catch, with the tag logo on it? Or do I have to get the whole deployment clasp, or even a whole bracelet?


Not sure if you can get just the clasp officially if you send it to the TAG HEUER service center... You may need to source it from a donor parts watch online.


----------



## slpj

Hi enricodepaoli,

Yep it seems you are right. And because mine is midsize, I've been finding it harder to get the whole deployment, let alone just the clasp bit that I need.

I couldn't find a complete good used midsized bracelet, so I've resorted to buying an entire NEW bracelet from the US. Even with import taxes and vat, it still works out cheaper than sourcing one from the UK. Should work out at around 230 GBP. A lot less than a new one from anywhere in the UK that I've seen.

The cheapest new bracelet I found in the EU, is 425 quid plus postage, import, and vat. I'm amazed that even single links are advertised at around 40 pounds. Crazy prices, I can't imagine anyone paying that for a single link.

I must be mad, but I like the watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

slpj said:


> Hi enricodepaoli,
> 
> Yep it seems you are right. And because mine is midsize, I've been finding it harder to get the whole deployment, let alone just the clasp bit that I need.
> 
> I couldn't find a complete good used midsized bracelet, so I've resorted to buying an entire NEW bracelet from the US. Even with import taxes and vat, it still works out cheaper than sourcing one from the UK. Should work out at around 230 GBP. A lot less than a new one from anywhere in the UK that I've seen.
> 
> The cheapest new bracelet I found in the EU, is 425 quid plus postage, import, and vat. I'm amazed that even single links are advertised at around 40 pounds. Crazy prices, I can't imagine anyone paying that for a single link.
> 
> I must be mad, but I like the watch.


I may have some good news for you... check your inbox for messages


----------



## jamesbiz

slpj said:


> My Kirium. Bought new in Jan 2000 at Munich Aiport.
> View attachment 16120770
> 
> 
> But now it needs a bracelet clasp, or at worst a new bracelet.
> View attachment 16120779
> 
> 
> Is it possible to obtain the small clasp/catch, with the tag logo on it? Or do I have to get the whole deployment clasp, or even a whole bracelet?


Very unlikely to get a new little clasp catch. Someone would have to have a bracelet where the clasp was damaged, but that part wasn't. I've redone a lot of these bracelets, and that stupid little flippy thing has always been my main issue. Everything else has been easy. You need to replace the clasp. And maybe refurbish the bracelet. Need some new pins at least. Especially end link pins, before you break off that little black nib that aligns the end links to the case. I also hate those, as you need to replace the whole end piece if that breaks off. I was repairing one of these watches, and someone had WELDER a piece of metal to the CASE. Instead of to the bracelet. Maybe, just maybe, I'd said " ok fine" if they did it to the bracelet. But to the case? Blah.

Sorry, long story long.


----------



## jamesbiz

slpj said:


> Hi enricodepaoli,
> 
> Yep it seems you are right. And because mine is midsize, I've been finding it harder to get the whole deployment, let alone just the clasp bit that I need.
> 
> I couldn't find a complete good used midsized bracelet, so I've resorted to buying an entire NEW bracelet from the US. Even with import taxes and vat, it still works out cheaper than sourcing one from the UK. Should work out at around 230 GBP. A lot less than a new one from anywhere in the UK that I've seen.
> 
> The cheapest new bracelet I found in the EU, is 425 quid plus postage, import, and vat. I'm amazed that even single links are advertised at around 40 pounds. Crazy prices, I can't imagine anyone paying that for a single link.
> 
> I must be mad, but I like the watch.


Hold on. What do you mean midsized? That's a fullsize watch, as to my knowledge, they never made a midsize chronometer.


----------



## slpj

Hi Jamesbiz

You're right, I couldn't find just the small clasp, so bought an entire brand new bracelet instead. By the time it arrives from the states it will cost me circa 230 gbp inc post, import and vat. 

The bracelet is ba0705, which is 19mm at the watch, which is as far as I know midsize, and mine is a fully automatic chronometer, model WL5213.


----------



## jamesbiz

slpj said:


> Hi Jamesbiz
> 
> You're right, I couldn't find just the small clasp, so bought an entire brand new bracelet instead. By the time it arrives from the states it will cost me circa 230 gbp inc post, import and vat.
> 
> The bracelet is ba0705, which is 19mm at the watch, which is as far as I know midsize, and mine is a fully automatic chronometer, model WL5213.


huh, look at that. so many years in this industry, and I honestly didn't know about the auto midsize. Shame on me. There are just so many watches!!!


----------



## slpj

I wish it was more common, I might have been able to get a bracelet cheaper. 😁


----------



## inexhaustibleob

jamesbiz said:


> So did you get it?


I did! It's my first Swiss auto, and although I had some consideration of selling it for profit or just keeping it for the weekends... can't seem to take it off my wrist. I think the silver dial adds even more to the "liquid metal" look TAG was going for. It's still running extremely accurately as well, and TAG had replaced the dial 5 years ago during service, so the lume is doing its work.

There is one small flaw however - one of the pieces that connect the bracelet to the lug doesn't stay fitted inside its hole in the case, as pictured. I saw earlier in this thread that there is a DIY solution, but not sure how I should go about it, or if that's something a local watchmaker could address (from NAWCC directory, etc.). Also, would they be able to pressure test, and/or polish it? Thanks for your input.


----------



## jamesbiz

inexhaustibleob said:


> I did! It's my first Swiss auto, and although I had some consideration of selling it for profit or just keeping it for the weekends... can't seem to take it off my wrist. I think the silver dial adds even more to the "liquid metal" look TAG was going for. It's still running extremely accurately as well, and TAG had replaced the dial 5 years ago during service, so the lume is doing its work.
> 
> There is one small flaw however - one of the pieces that connect the bracelet to the lug doesn't stay fitted inside its hole in the case, as pictured. I saw earlier in this thread that there is a DIY solution, but not sure how I should go about it, or if that's something a local watchmaker could address (from NAWCC directory, etc.). Also, would they be able to pressure test, and/or polish it? Thanks for your input.
> View attachment 16144213


I mean, I'd be able to address all that, so I'm sure there is a local watch maker around you that can as well. Just shop around. As far as the lug. Depends on the issue. If the black thing is bent, it's a bit harder. BUt usually it's just the pin/tube that's getting old, and keeps the end too far away from the case and doesn't let that black nib do it's job. And back to shopping around... keep in mind my story of the last one I worked on.. Make sure the guy knows what he is doing.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slpj

Two weeks ago, I needed a clasp for my worn bracelet. But not being able to just get a clasp, I had to get a whole new bracelet. The new one arrived last week, and I ordered a small tool for ₤2.50, to remove some of the links to fit my wrist.

Total cost of a brand new complete midsized Kirium Bracelet from the US, £177.87. That includes shipping, bank fee for USD transaction, and the tool. way cheaper than anything I found in the UK or the EU. And matches my original, with the polished centre links. So I'm very happy with the outcome.


----------



## jamesbiz

Wait, which tool? I haven't found any tools on the market capable of removing these pins. Only the cheaper watch cotter pins, or the ladies watches that aren't as wide.


----------



## slpj

jamesbiz said:


> Wait, which tool? I haven't found any tools on the mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et capable of removing these pins. Only the cheaper watch cotter pins, or the ladies watches that aren't as wide.


A very cheap tool. Not good for regular pro use, but perfect for one off's. Actually I've used it 3 times now as I resized the bracelet again. It's a tad fiddly, but the tool is plastic bodied, so doesn't damage/scratch the watch or bracelet.









Watch Link Remover Tool Band Slit Strap Bracelet Pin Adjuster Repair Tool | eBay


Watch link remover, bracelet strap adjuster. 1 x Watch Link Remover Adjuster. How to size a watch band: place watch band flat across the platform; Use the platform scale to line up with bit pin head.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## slpj

Tag made it easy by making some of the links easily removeable. Simple pin and tube.


----------



## jamesbiz

simple pin and tube, yes, but the pin on that tool isn't supposed to be long enough to push the link pin completely out of the tube. That's why I was surprised you were able to do it. I do use that tool for pro use, but I make my own pins.


----------



## slpj

Ah right. Yep it pushes the pin about 1/3rd out, or maybe a bit less. But plenty to get a pair of small grips on to pull it out all the way. I did think about inserting a longer 'removal' pin into the tool, since they pull out of the brass easily. But as it's only a one off for me, grips are good enough. I'm surprised pro's use this. I was imagining a much more expensive better made tool for pro use. Not that I've looked, since I only wanted a cheap one off solution.

This tool looks quite useful, and again cheaper than I expected.


https://www.tickintimeworldofwatchtools.co.uk/watch-bracelet-link-pin-removal-pliers-with-2-push-pins-for-bracelets-up-to-25mm-1321-p.asp


----------



## slpj

Quite a few different tools sold here. But at almost 68, and my old bracelet lasting over 20 years, I won't need to do it again in my lifetime. Lol.






Watch Bracelet Link Pins & Watch Strap Spring Bar Removal & Replacement Tools


Select from our Extensive Range of Watch Bracelet Link & Watch StrapSpring Bar Removal and Adjustment Tools. Same Day Dispatch.




www.tickintimeworldofwatchtools.co.uk


----------



## jamesbiz

slpj said:


> Ah right. Yep it pushes the pin about 1/3rd out, or maybe a bit less. But plenty to get a pair of small grips on to pull it out all the way. I did think about inserting a longer 'removal' pin into the tool, since they pull out of the brass easily. But as it's only a one off for me, grips are good enough. I'm surprised pro's use this. I was imagining a much more expensive better made tool for pro use. Not that I've looked, since I only wanted a cheap one off solution.
> 
> This tool looks quite useful, and again cheaper than I expected.
> 
> 
> https://www.tickintimeworldofwatchtools.co.uk/watch-bracelet-link-pin-removal-pliers-with-2-push-pins-for-bracelets-up-to-25mm-1321-p.asp
> 
> 
> View attachment 16162303


I've thought about trying that tool. Every now and then, I try out a new type of tool lol the type made for the job. Take SEL for example. I've have to make my own brass tools to separate the links. Even then, it doesn't always work. Saw the official tag heuer tool, and bought it. Honestly? It's still a hit or miss. 

That tool above, still has too short of pins. But I've also bought a lot of bracelets, that had pliers marks on the pins lol. . I went as far as buying titanium rods and creating my own pins, and then hardening. DIdn't work well. Too many types of titanium.


----------



## slpj

So much simpler to have a rubber or leather strap. But they don't last as long and personally, I don't think they are as nice.


----------



## WichitaViajero

kirium WD111L


----------



## cafeine_01

-- Deleted as not relevant anymore --


----------



## WichitaViajero

This is now my daily driver, love it!
I purchase it broken, I had the movement replaced and it’s great now!


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Took me forever to find one of these, but eventually Watchfinder came up trumps with a mint example. Had to buy it, even though it was around Christmas time... it's a sod to photograph though, very very difficult to capture the plum/wine coloured dial.


----------



## WichitaViajero




----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Love how the crystal disappears…you feel you can just reach and touch the hands


----------



## Hale color

Always blown away by this guy’s dial & “bang-on” seconds hand 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz




----------



## jamesbiz

Ugh, just realized how much that watch needs some TLC. The picture really makes every little thing stand out. 
The weird thing about the bezel, is that it's not completely solid gold. It has an insert for the click ring teeth, unlike the LINK bezels that are fully gold. I wonder which came first. I can imagine a SS click ring, grinding against an 18K gold bezel, would wear down the gold after awhile.


----------



## WichitaViajero




----------



## WichitaViajero

View attachment 16579533


----------



## Hale color

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 16579464


Why I bought one again after selling 1st one 🙌


----------



## WichitaViajero

Yep, I get it


----------



## Windchill

I've had my Kirium since 1999, WL-5110 Chronometer with the excellent ETA- 2892-A2.
Wear it very little nowadays, more a safe queen, but I keep it maintained! Runs like a champ, thanks to that movement!


----------

